# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta )

## eni294

'I am thrilled to be working!' Former Home And Away star Jodi Anasta lands role in Neighbours after splitting from husband Braith amid plans to focus on career

She has previously expressed her desire to return to acting.

And it seems Jodi Anasta's dream has finally become a reality.

The 31-year-old former Home And Away star announced on Thursday she will join the cast of long-running Australian soap Neighbours just a few months after announcing her split NRL star Braith.

'I am thrilled to be working!': Former Home And Away star Jodi Anasta announced on Thursday that she will be joining the cast of long-running Australian soap, Neighbours'As an actor in Australia, I am thrilled to be working,' Jodi told The Daily Telegraph as she revealed her new role. 

'The biggest hurdle for me right now is "will my brain fit all these scripts in and will I deliver?"'

It is believed that the popular actress has signed a three year contract with the popular TV drama.

Jodi will be a regular fixture on the Channel Ten show and will make her debut in July as English schoolteacher Elly Conway - the unpredictable niece of Susan and Karl Kennedy.

'She is a little bit wild and has an unconventional way of teaching so all these great layers of naughtiness but with a heart of gold,' she said of her character.

'She is a little bit wild': The 31-year-old will be a regular fixture on the Channel Ten show and will make her debut in July as English schoolteacher Elly Conway - the unpredictable niece of Susan and Karl Kennedy

Moving on: The announcement comes just a few months after announcing her split from husband retired NRL star Braith Anasta, who said he felt Jodi had put her career on hold for him

The mother-of-one also revealed she will split her time between Sydney and Melbourne in order to juggle the gig with taking care of her two-year-old daughter Aleeia, whom she shares with Braith.

'They pretty much pack a whole week of work into a few days for me,' she explained.

'They understand that Aleeia is my priority - I find it so incredible that they are allowing me to fulfill a dream but they're also letting me be the best mum I can,' she gushed excitedly.

'They understand that Aleeia is my priority': The mother-of-one also revealed she will split her time between Sydney and Melbourne in order to juggle the gig with taking care of her two-year-old daughter Aleeia

Jodi's new role comes six years after she quit Australian soap drama Home And Away.

Jodi found fame on the much-loved TV show in 2005 in the role of Martha MacKenzie, for which she won a Logie for Most Popular Actress in 2009.The popular media personality broke into film in 2010, playing the role of jockey Damien Oliver's partner Trish in the film based on Media Puzzle's win in the 2002 Melbourne Cup.

Back to her acting roots! Jodi's new role comes six years after she quit Australian soap drama Home And Away during which she played*Martha MacKenzie

Destined for stardom: Jodi found fame on the much-loved TV show for which she won a Logie for Most Popular Actress in 2009In an interview with The Fix, Jodi previously said she planned to remain in Australia to pursue her silver screen dreams rather than relocate to Hollywood.

The brunette beauty admitted her decision to stay in her home country was mostly due to her daughter.

'You can have a career in Australia,' she said. 'With Aleeia, I don't want to be away from her too much, so doing the LA thing is not something I'm actively pursuing.

'Staying in Australia is somewhat of a bold move, considering so many of her Home And Away contemporaries have found such success having relocated to Los Angeles.

Jodi started on the show in the same year Hollywood heartthrob and People's Choice winner Chris Hemsworth debuted, while Isla Fisher and Heath Ledger both found their starts in the late 90s.

'You can have a career in Australia': In an interview with The Fix , Jodi previously said she planned to remain in Australia to pursue her silver screen dreams rather than relocate to Hollywood

Jodi and Braith announced a 'trial separation' in December in a statement from the two saying they would continue to co-parent their little girl.

Following news of the split, the 34-year-old former Roosters captain said he felt Jodi had put her acting career on hold to have children.*'I think Jodi did sacrifice her career for me when we got married and I'm very grateful for that,' he told The Daily Telegraph in January.

'I wanted more kids and it wasn't for her at that time in her life.'I still want a big family, although there's nobody on the horizon at the moment,' the sportsman added.

The couple married in October, 2012, and welcomed Aleeia a year later.

'I wanted more kids and it wasn't for her at that time': Jodi and Braith announced a 'trial separation' in December, and following news of the split, Braith said he felt Jodi had put her acting career on hold for him.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz..._campaign=1490

----------

ChrisRF (18-07-2016), Dazzle (28-04-2016), lizann (28-04-2016), Pantherboy (29-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016), Vikki (28-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I used to like Jodi (Gordon as she was then known) as H&A's Martha.

----------

lizann (28-04-2016), Pantherboy (29-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

a new lady for mark

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), Pantherboy (29-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## eni294

Former Home and Away star Jodi Anasta joins Neighbours as Susan's niece Elly

She signs a three-year deal.

Former Home and Away star Jodi Anasta is returning to soapland, but she'll be swapping one Australian soap for another as she moves to Neighbours.

Jodi played Martha MacKenzie in Home and Away from 2005 to 2010, winning the Logie for Most Popular New Female talent in 2006.

She's now signed a three-year deal to play Susan Kennedy's niece Elly Conway.

"We've all got a mysterious past don't we?" she told The Australian Daily Telegraph of her character.

"Elly is the fun, feisty, unpredictable niece of Susan and Karl Kennedy.

"She is an English teacher, which is amazing because I get to play out one of my childhood dreams of being a teacher and I get to have fun and be a little bit naughty.

"She is a little bit wild and has an unconventional way of teaching so all these great layers of naughtiness but with a heart of gold."

Jodi will debut as the schoolteacher in July, but isn't the first person to play Elly, with Kendell Nunn having performed the role from 2001 to 2002.

At that time, Elly went on a mission to find her estranged father Ian, played by Peter Maver. Ian tells her that her real dad is actually Karl, but it later transpires that Ian is her real father after all.

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ns-niece-elly/

----------

rjctjc (01-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I used to like Jodi (Gordon as she was then known) as H&A's Martha.


I did also

----------

Dazzle (29-04-2016)

----------


## eni294

http://okmagazine.com.au/jodi-moves-to-ramsay-street/

----------


## eni294

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz..._campaign=1490

----------


## eni294

*Itâs official: Jodie Anasta is returning to our television screens*

￼Jodie Anasta is officially making her return to acting and is joining the cast of Neighbours.

Jodi Anasta is returning to our television screens, six years after quitting Home and Away. Jodi has made the leap from Summer Bay to Ramsay St as sheâs signed on to star in Neighbours for three years.

The actress told The Daily Telegraph:"As an actor in Australia, I am thrilled to be working. The biggest hurdle for me right now is âwill my brain fit all these scripts in and will I deliver. Literally all Iâve been doing is sitting in my hotel room, learning scripts, learning my lines and trying to get back into the motion of TV script learning.â

RELATED: Jodi Anasta is very, very skinny now

Itâs rumoured that Jodi has signed on to Neighbours for three years and will start in July. Jodi will play a school teacher called Elly Conway. "Weâve all got a mysterious past donât we. Elly is the fun, feisty, unpredictable niece of Susan and Karl Kennedy. She is an English teacher, which is amazing because I get to play out one of my childhood drams of being a teacher and I get to have fun and be a little bit naughty.

She is a little bit wild and has an unconventional way of teaching so all these great layers of naughtiness but with a heart of gold.â 

Jodie has previously expressed her desire to return to acting especially after the breakdown of her marriage to former NRL player Braith Anasta. The pair announced their separation at the end of last year but said that they will continue to support each other and be there for their daughter Aleeia.

âWe are going to continue to support each other and remain best of friends, we only want the best for each other and more importantly our amazing daughter Aleeia.â

We canât wait to see Jodi Anasta back on our television screens.

*- See more at: http://www.nova969.com.au/entertainm....X5uzjBxj.dpuf

----------


## eni294

This article is about 3 ladies joining Neighbours this year- link below and full article posted on Mandy's tread.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz..._campaign=1490

----------


## eni294

I am wondering where everyone is going to leave in July when Elly arrive? 

I am guessing she would want to stay with Karl and Susan. 

It might be that Nate will move in with Aaron to give her his room? (Daniel's room is empty and Brad moved in with Lauren some time ago- is Madison staying with Brennans at the moment?)

Susan and Karl will have Ben and Angus staying with them. Unless Angus moves out by the time?

Does anyone know how big the Kennedy's house is?

----------


## eni294

*No first day nerves! Jodi Anasta poses with new Neighbours co-stars Olympia Valance and Emma Lane as she films her first scenes
*
She announced her return to television earlier this week, moving from Summer Bay to Ramsay Street. And now Jodi Anasta has spent her first day on the set of Neighbours, cuddling up to her new co-stars Olympia Valance and Emma Lane.

Sharing a snap to Instagram, the 31-year-old is pictured laughing with the two other stars of the show, as the trio wear heavy jackets and robes to beat the chilly Melbourne temperatures.



No first day nerves! Jodi Anasta (L) has taken to social media enjoying a break in filming with ne
w Neighbours co-stars Olympia Valance (C) and Emma Lane (R)

The beauties look to be enjoying themselves as they take a break filming with Jodi expressing her excitement wrting, '@neighbourstv with these two hotties!!

Ramsay Street is just getting hotter! Jodi Anasta is the...

Too many laughs while working @olympiavalance @emmavictorialane.'

And it would seem the ladies have formed a strong bond early, with Olympia also taking to the social media platform to share a goofy picture. The 23-year-old sit in the middle of the other two actresses, pulling an amusing face while Emma and Jodi laugh at her expense.



'Best job in the world': 23-year-old Olympia also took to Instagram sharing a picture of the beauties enjoying a giggle as they rug up against the cooler Melbourne temperatures'I work with goddess's (sic) @jodigordon @emmavictorialane! Best job in the world,' Olympia captioned the shot.

While Jodi rose to fame on rival drama Home and Away playing Martha MacKenzie, the mother-of-one announced she would be returned to screen this year playing English schoolteacher Elly Conway - the unpredictable niece of Susan and Karl Kennedy.

'As an actor in Australia, I am thrilled to be working,' Jodi told The Daily Telegraph as she revealed her new role.




Triple threat: The beauties look to be enjoying themselves as they take a break filming with Jodi expressing her excitement wrting, '@neighbourstv with these two hotties!!

'The biggest hurdle for me right now is 'will my brain fit all these scripts in and will I deliver?'

Talking about her character, the estranged wife of NRL star Braith Anasta said: 'She is a little bit wild and has an unconventional way of teaching so all these great layers of naughtiness but with a heart of gold.'It is believed that the popular actress has signed a three-year contract with the TV drama.

New role: The mother-of-one announced she would be returned to screen this year playing English schoolteacher Elly Conway - the unpredictable niece of Susan and Karl Kennedy

Leaving the bay: The 31-year-old Jodi rose to fame on rival drama Home and Away playing Martha MacKenzieJodi Anasta stars in arthouse advertisement for Mon Purse

Back working: It is believed that the popular actress has signed a three-year contract with the TV drama

Read more:*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz47aYK2DHr

----------

Dazzle (03-05-2016)

----------


## CookieTargaryen

So Courtney returns? I couldn't stand her character although she came good right before her storyline ended and I didn't loathe her as much.

----------

eni294 (06-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Here's your first look at Neighbours newcomer Jodi Anasta - Susan Kennedy's niece Elly Conway.

The Home and Away star is taking over the role of Elly, who was last seen on screens in 2002 when she was played by Kendell Nunn â and she'll be hitting Ramsay Street soon.

Elly will be arriving as a a new English teacher for Erinsborough High â and you can expect her to clash with one of her new students immediately.

Elly Conway and Mark Brennan in Neighbours
She'll also be taking an interest in one local man in particular, and if these new promo images are anything to go by then it looks like we have the answer.


Jodi poses alongside Scott McGregor, who plays Brennan, in the pictures, hinting that he could find romance with the newcomer.

But is there more to her arrival than meets the eye?

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2016), Pantherboy (28-06-2016), tammyy2j (27-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

That photo of Jodi is so badly photoshopped it looks like she's wearing a mask!  :EEK!:

----------

tammyy2j (27-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

> That photo of Jodi is so badly photoshopped it looks like she's wearing a mask!


 looks very like amy

----------


## lizann

> That photo of Jodi is so badly photoshopped it looks like she's wearing a mask!


 looks very like amy

----------


## Celtgirl

I wonder does she make it part of her contract negotiations for her characters to get with the local, hot cop?!

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2016), lizann (28-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I wonder does she make it part of her contract negotiations for her characters to get with the local, hot cop?!


I see what you mean lol, though personally I never liked H&A's Jack or thought him hot.

----------


## Perdita

https://youtu.be/62u48SSJ65M

It looks like Neighbours returnee Elly Conway will be stirring up big trouble for new couple Piper Willis and Tyler Brennan if this new trailer is anything to go by.

The Aussie soap has released a brand new promo teasing an "unforgettable" night for several of the characters later this month - and it previews some of Elly's first scenes.

Jodi Anasta has been cast as Susan's niece Elly and she will be reappearing amid the Erinsborough High formal. However, she will immediately clash with Piper when the teacher makes a beeline for the teen's boyfriend Tyler.

Elly isn't the only person who infuriates Piper that evening as she finds herself having a furious row with her mum Terese over attending the event with Tyler - who is quite a few years her senior.

While Piper is in for a rough ride, it looks like it could be a different story for her friends Ben Kirk and Xanthe Canning, as they grow even closer on the big night.

Neighbours will air these scenes on Monday, July 18 on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (06-07-2016), Pantherboy (06-07-2016), tammyy2j (06-07-2016), Vikki (07-07-2016)

----------


## lellygurl

> That photo of Jodi is so badly photoshopped it looks like she's wearing a mask!


AND she's LITERALLY standing on her tippy toes!! LOL

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2016)

----------


## lellygurl

> That photo of Jodi is so badly photoshopped it looks like she's wearing a mask!


AND she's LITERALLY standing on her tippy toes!! LOL

----------


## Perdita

> AND she's LITERALLY standing on her tippy toes!! LOL


In those heels, she has to  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (08-07-2016), lellygurl (11-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> AND she's LITERALLY standing on her tippy toes!! LOL


In those heels, she has to  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Topaz

It'll be good to see Jodi back on our screens 👍

----------


## Perdita

The actress also promises that Elly will  find romance very soon .....


She was once a rebellious teen causing havoc at the Kennedys', but when Neighbours reintroduces Elly Conway today (July 18) it won't be just her face that has changed.

Now played by former Home and Away star Jodi Anasta, Susan's niece Elly is all grown up and will arrive back in town to teach at Erinsborough High. Proving that old habits die hard, it will come as no surprise that trouble isn't far behind, but when Digital Spy caught up with Jodi recently, she promised a tragic curveball in Elly's story...

After a few months filming, do you feel as though you've settled into the new role?

"Yes I do. I am absolutely loving it. We've just come back this week after a two-week break and before that I had been there nine weeks. Coming back this week, I have noticed a huge shift in my personality, I am having a lot more fun, the lines are going in a lot easier and I am retaining all that information. It's so much better."

Have all the cast made you feel welcome?

"So welcome. They are the most beautiful bunch of people â all the cast, crew, production. I can already feel like they are going to be like my left leg.  I worked with Kip and Andrew Morley when I was in Home and Away. I had also met Rebeckah before at a big reunion thing we both went to so there is a little bit of a crossover there."


Are there any major differences between Neighbours and Home and Away?

"It's hard to say. Obviously one is in Sydney on the beach and one is in Melbourne in the suburbs. It is also a different character, different storylines and all of that. I would say that, generally, that there is the same family feel about both. But Neighbours is very relaxed and I noticed that. When we are on set, the cast and crew are really relaxed. It's a very fun environment too. Everyone makes the days exciting and entertaining. We are always cracking up and we have a good time on set. I think that's really important."

Is it daunting taking on a part that was previously played by somebody else? Or do you feel there has been a long enough gap for you to make the role your own?

"I feel like there has been a long enough gap to be honest. I was aware that she was on it 15 years ago but I think given that time time period, and the fact that she was very young when she was on the show, there is time to grow and change. It meant I could play around with the character a little bit. I didn't watch it when she was on it before but I had a little bit of information on her."

What has brought Elly back to Erinsborough? Is it just the job or is there more to it?

"Elly runs with the fact that it's just a job. She's very much 'Susan called me, I'm here for the job'. But other things are revealed over time. She's had a break-up, she's got a broken heart and there are a couple of other things that have happened that are revealed throughout the next few episodes. I think when we reveal that it will show you a bit more about Elly and who she is. It shows you more about her in depth as opposed to this confident front that she puts on. I think it is nice that viewers will be able to get to know Elly for who she really is."


Elly was a rebellious teenager before, but what can we expect from now?

"She has grown up and she's had some wild years. She's had fun, she's travelled, she has lived overseas with her mum, she's been around and she's had a few jobs. She has really lived her life and now she is at a point where she is really figuring out her next phase. But she's fun, feisty and quite unpredictable in her mannerisms and the way she teaches as well, which is an interesting contrast to the way Susan is because she is very by the book, strict and predictable. I think it's great seeing that chemistry between Susan and Elly where there are very different but they get on so well."

What is her relationship like with Susan?

"They have such a beautiful relationship. It's great. Elly brings out the spicy side in Susan! They have a little bit of fun together and her and Susan have this mother/daughter relationship. Elly really confides in Susan."

What has it been like working so closely with Jackie Woodburne?

"Jackie is just so incredible to work with. She makes me feel so relaxed. As an actress, I feel like she gets the best out of me because of the way she is. She really cares about the characters, the storylines and it is nice working with someone when they have that outlook."

Do you think fans will like her? Or will she be a bit of a villain?

"It depends. If you watch Neighbours a lot and you are quick to judge, then what you will see is a not very likeable girl. She is flirting with the wrong people and finding herself in these situations that are very misleading, But if you tough it out, get to know her, give her a chance â you will see that there is a very special girl behind that."

We know that she's going to clash with Piper. Could that cause problems for her further down the line?

"Yeah, but again, that is a situation where she didn't know what was going on. Piper walks in at the wrong time and ends up throwing a jug of sangria over Elly and it extends from there. Then there was also the whole undressing thing in the Waterhole, which was very daunting to do in your second week might I add! I was like, 'What? I've got to take my top off?'. But this is what I mean by hanging in there. She is so much more than what she is showing people in that first episode. It's a fun journey."


We've also heard Mark Brennan will catch her eye. Can you tell us anymore about that?

"My first scene on Neighbours this week is Elly meeting Mark Brennan. It is a hilarious scene and I think that will tell everyone â whatever they are thinking, that will explain a few things. I actually spoke to Scott about it and he said that you see another side of Mark Brennan in that scene too. It will be interesting to see that friendship play out. She wants to have fun. She enjoys flirting and she enjoys stirring up trouble too sometimes. She will get on really well with the Brennan brothers and they all have a great relationship with her. She is one of the boys with them."

Will she find romance then?

"She flirts with Mark. She will find romance very quickly, but whether or not that is with Mark is another question. I will keep everyone guessing though."

Will she make any friends? Or will the women see her as a threat?

"Yes, she will make friends. I think that is what I am talking about with people getting to know her in Erinsborough. It is a place where people talk and people whisper, but once she has been around for a while then she becomes accepted a bit more. People get to know her and she makes some really good friends."

Can you give us any more hints on what is coming up for her?

"There will be quite a big tragedy which is unveiled. It is linked to Elly's past and that will happen quite quickly. That is a huge storyline, but I don't know how more I can say about it. It will give you more insight into her as well."


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (18-07-2016)

----------


## kaz21

Well she's a bit desperate and nasty. Not a big fan of her, at the moment.

----------

indigodance (19-07-2016), lizann (21-07-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

> Well she's a bit desperate and nasty. Not a big fan of her, at the moment.


Which makes for better soap viewing.... I don't mind her. I sense a degree of vulnerability underneath her which I quite like. The only problem for me is the terrible writing when they have the characters flirt, but I guess it has to be g rated and hence, not particularly seductive.

----------


## CuriousCase

> Well she's a bit desperate and nasty. Not a big fan of her, at the moment.


Which makes for better soap viewing.... I don't mind her. I sense a degree of vulnerability underneath her which I quite like. The only problem for me is the terrible writing when they have the characters flirt, but I guess it has to be g rated and hence, not particularly seductive.

----------


## kaz21

It was more her flirting with mark and then Tyler that made me think desperate. But I'm sure as we learn more about her, it will make more sense.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (21-07-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It was more her flirting with mark and then Tyler that made me think desperate. But I'm sure as we learn more about her, it will make more sense.


I hope so.  She doesn't give up on the guys when she finds out they have girlfriends too.  Although guess that doesn't apply to Tyler now.

----------

kaz21 (22-07-2016)

----------


## fragglerock

While I dont mind her or her character I do not like the idea of her with Mark, they look great together sure and she is flirtatious and blubbly but so was paige initially he has been there done that.  With Steph its different what you see is what you get, she is practical down to earth and lays it out there, good times or bad I still prefer Mark with Steph and want them to work through things together and stay together.  

Thats whats happening now with other couples they go through some issues and split up but when you really care you suffer through it for them and make things work, its not all sunshine and roses.

So pair someone else off with elly.

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (23-07-2016)

----------


## fragglerock

While I dont mind her or her character I do not like the idea of her with Mark, they look great together sure and she is flirtatious and blubbly but so was paige initially he has been there done that.  With Steph its different what you see is what you get, she is practical down to earth and lays it out there, good times or bad I still prefer Mark with Steph and want them to work through things together and stay together.  

Thats whats happening now with other couples they go through some issues and split up but when you really care you suffer through it for them and make things work, its not all sunshine and roses.

So pair someone else off with elly.

----------


## CookieTargaryen

I think Steph and Mark are a terrible couple, but I don't think this Elly chick is a good match for him either.  He's too serious and rigid for someone like her.

I really don't like this new actress (never watched H&A).  Her face is too plastic looking.

----------


## Perdita

Elly is rushed to hospital. Karl is worried after hearing her symptoms - it's clear the snake released its venom into Elly, which could be fatal. To complicate matters further, routine tests reveal that Elly is pregnant. The news comes as a complete shock to her, but more worryingly, any treatment for the snake venom may put the early stage pregnancy at risk. Elly doesn't want to hurt the baby, but Karl puts it in stark terms - she needs antivenin or she could die. Elly realises there's no choice and tells him to go ahead. 

Elly asks Susan to contact her ex Derek to let him know about his baby. Susan is intensely worried about her niece, especially after they learn that the baby didn't survive. Supporting Elly through her devastation, Susan learns that the break-up with Derek was recent and it's the reason Elly has been acting so wild since she first arrived. 

Moved by Elly's plight, Susan is in no mood for Karl's posturing when he discusses Clive, the man who is accused of releasing the snake as a protest against the bike paths. Losing her cool, she lambasts Karl for his role in escalating the bike path debate and warns him that he'd better pull his head in or he'll have her to deal with. Has the snake triggered a rift in the Kennedys' marriage?

Meanwhile, Sonya confronts Clive at The Waterhole and warns him of the danger his protest posed. But Clive isn't one to be bullied and fights back, telling her he's not going to give up. Has Sonya put herself and her family in even more danger? 

Elsewhere, when Xanthe goes to visit Elly in the hospital, she crosses with Ben. She is initially sympathetic to him over his worry for his cousin, but she does an about-face when she spots a hickey on his neck and realises he's been getting hot and heavy with Alison. She is hurt and lashes out, but he defends himself by reminding her that she's with Cooper. Both are yearning to be with each other but are unable to admit it. 

Ben says as much to Piper, who is nursing a heavy heart of her own as she deals with the idea of Paige and Tyler hooking up. She is sympathetic, but points out that his attempt to distract himself with Alison just got serious - she's posted a status update saying they're in a relationship. It's Facebook official. 

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), Pantherboy (25-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours returnee Elly Conway takes centre stage in tragic scenes as she suffers a miscarriage next week.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) has no idea that she is pregnant until she is rushed to hospital after suffering a nasty snake bite.

The drama plays out after a mystery enemy releases a snake on the Rebecchi family's front lawn, leading to a worrying close call as the dangerous animal nearly bites Toadie and Sonya's young daughter Nell.

It's Elly to the rescue when she spots the danger and scoops Nell up, but her heroics come at a cost as she ends up being bitten herself.

Elly Conway loses her baby in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5
When Elly is rushed to hospital, routine tests reveal that she is pregnant and her uncle Karl Kennedy (Alan Fletcher) is forced to break the news that any treatment for the snake venom may put the baby at risk.

Elly is adamant that she doesn't want to jeopardise her pregnancy, but Karl convinces her to change her mind as she could die without the antivenin that she urgently needs.

It's a devastating time for Elly as she later learns that her baby didn't survive, but an emotional Susan (Jackie Woodburne) tries her best to offer as much support as possible.


Elly Conway loses her baby in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5
As the tragedy sinks in, the big question is who could have released the snake in the first place and the prime suspect is Clive West, a vocal opponent of bike paths which have just been green-lit by Sonya in her role as mayor.

However, when Karl seems more focused on his animosity with Clive than Elly herself, Susan blasts him for taking the bike path debate too far and warns him to sort out his priorities immediately. Has the snake incident triggered a rift in the Kennedys' marriage? 

Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, August 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (27-07-2016), Pantherboy (25-07-2016)

----------


## fragglerock

I dont think i mind her so much as a character as i liked her as Martha as well previously, but the script writers are unfortunately really making me dislike her.  In the promo for tomorrow not only answers the door in a towel and doesnt excuse herself to put something decent on, she sits down right in front of mark and trying to be friendly and bubbly.  She is over the top with her flirting and shows very little respect around others only enjoying making others uncomfortable.

----------

indigodance (27-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Here's your first look at Neighbours' hottest new romance, as Ned Willis and Elly Conway decide to enjoy an impulsive fling.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) will turn to Ned for comfort later this month after a turbulent few weeks â and he's only too happy for a chance to take his mind off his own troubles.

As these brand new pictures show, some playful flirtation between Elly and Ned will quickly turn into more when they head out for a drink together.

Ned Willis and Elly Conway go on a date in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5

Ned Willis and Elly Conway go on a date in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5

Ned Willis and Elly Conway go on a date in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5
Wasting no time, the pair lean in for a kiss and it seems that Ned's past crush on Lauren Turner is well and truly forgotten.

Well, that's surely what Ned's father Brad will be hoping for, anyway!

Ben Hall, who plays Ned, recently spoke to Digital Spy about the big new romance storyline â confirming that the casual hook-up could develop into a more serious relationship.

Ned Willis and Elly Conway go on a date in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5

Ned Willis and Elly Conway go on a date in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5

"I think it definitely starts as lust, but it has the potential to be love and that's what plays out over the next few months," Ben told us. 

"It's a very unstable relationship, but it definitely has the potential to be love and quite long-lasting."

Digital Spy

----------

badirene (16-08-2016), Dazzle (15-08-2016), Pantherboy (15-08-2016)

----------


## indigodance

> "It's a very unstable relationship, but it definitely has the potential to be love and quite long-lasting."


Love .... ohh dear ..... here we go again .... awful woman ....

----------


## indigodance

> "It's a very unstable relationship, but it definitely has the potential to be love and quite long-lasting."


Love .... ohh dear ..... here we go again .... awful woman ....

----------

Perdita (17-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Love .... ohh dear ..... here we go again .... awful woman ....


I'm growing to quite like Elly and her playful nature. I think Jodi's acting has improved since her first few episodes. It's understandable she's rusty after not acting for quite a few years. Hopefully she'll continue to improve.

I used to like her in H&A too though Martha turned into an annoying character towards the end through overexposure and having too much misery heaped upon her.

Isn't Ned still just a guest character? If that's true his romance with Elly isn't going to last. Anyway, he seems to be hung up on whoever the lock of blonde hair belongs to (is Lauren too obvious?)

----------


## CookieTargaryen

I thought Elly was foul in last night's episode.  The way she spoke to Piper when they were in Brad's house - I don't care if she's a teacher, you don't tell someone else's kid to run along and leave the adults alone when you're in THEIR house.  Susan and Brad didn't bat an eyelid though, and then for her to do that turnaround when she saw Ned and be all fake friendly - I really dislike this chick and her giant veneers.

----------

indigodance (18-08-2016), lizann (20-08-2016), Ruffed_lemur (18-08-2016), TaintedLove (20-08-2016), tammyy2j (18-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought Elly was foul in last night's episode.  The way she spoke to Piper when they were in Brad's house - I don't care if she's a teacher, you don't tell someone else's kid to run along and leave the adults alone when you're in THEIR house.  Susan and Brad didn't bat an eyelid though, and then for her to do that turnaround when she saw Ned and be all fake friendly - I really dislike this chick and her giant veneers.


Her teeth are very distracting 

She comes across incoherent like Kerry Katona in some of her scenes to me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (18-08-2016), indigodance (18-08-2016), lizann (20-08-2016), Pantherboy (19-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Her teeth are very distracting 
> 
> She comes across incoherent like Kerry Katona in some of her scenes to me


The teeth do appear to impede her speech to a certain extent.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

Elly acted like a psycho over that lock of hair in Ned's wallet.  You'd think they were in a serious long-term relationship not having a casual fling by the cold fury with which she reacted. Very odd behaviour.  :EEK!:

----------

CookieTargaryen (27-08-2016), indigodance (27-08-2016), lizann (27-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Her teeth are very distracting 
> 
> She comes across incoherent like Kerry Katona in some of her scenes to me


 is elly maybe bipolar too, i cant take to her at all so far

----------


## lizann

> Her teeth are very distracting 
> 
> She comes across incoherent like Kerry Katona in some of her scenes to me


 is elly maybe bipolar too, i cant take to her at all so far

----------


## Aussieguy

I'm not sure about her - what I do like she speaks her mind. Often rather nasty people are all nice and polite on the outside. So what you see is what you get. She did go OTT over the hair.

----------

Dazzle (27-08-2016), indigodance (27-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

is she after brad

----------


## CuriousCase

I must be the only one who likes her. I like the vulnerability under her bitchiness. Jodi Gor-- Anasta does a solid job.

----------


## Dazzle

> I must be the only one who likes her. I like the vulnerability under her bitchiness. Jodi Gor-- Anasta does a solid job.


I sometimes like Elly and have even defended her on here.  I agree about the vulnerability, but she does go too far sometimes and can appear unhinged.  

What I most like about her is that in my opinion a lot of her bitchiness is played very much tongue in cheek.  I don't take it too seriously and can even find it quite amusing.

----------


## CuriousCase

> I sometimes like Elly and have even defended her on here.  I agree about the vulnerability, but she does go too far sometimes and can appear unhinged.  
> 
> What I most like about her is that in my opinion a lot of her bitchiness is played very much tongue in cheek.  I don't take it too seriously and can even find it quite amusing.


Sums up my thoughts as well... Though it is a soap opera and her behaviour seems very much like classic soapie vixen, which is why I find it amusing and entertaining.

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

> I sometimes like Elly and have even defended her on here.  I agree about the vulnerability, but she does go too far sometimes and can appear unhinged.  
> 
> What I most like about her is that in my opinion a lot of her bitchiness is played very much tongue in cheek.  I don't take it too seriously and can even find it quite amusing.


Sums up my thoughts as well... Though it is a soap opera and her behaviour seems very much like classic soapie vixen, which is why I find it amusing and entertaining.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Elly certainly does go too far at times.  She's quickly turning into a nasty bully from spoilers I've read on here.

----------

indigodance (29-08-2016), tammyy2j (01-09-2016)

----------


## kaz21

Wow Elly was totally out of order today. Showing her true colours perhaps

----------


## Dazzle

> Wow Elly was totally out of order today. Showing her true colours perhaps


I don't know. It seemed to me she only went that far because there was something wrong with her. She clearly couldn't think straight. I know she supposedly had a migraine, but perhaps it's something more, something that can cause personality changes?  :Searchme:

----------


## lizann

> I don't know. It seemed to me she only went that far because there was something wrong with her. She clearly couldn't think straight. I know she supposedly had a migraine, but perhaps it's something more, something that can cause personality changes?


 brain tumor, make her sick and dying so to redeem her

----------

badirene (02-09-2016), Dazzle (01-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I don't know. It seemed to me she only went that far because there was something wrong with her. She clearly couldn't think straight. I know she supposedly had a migraine, but perhaps it's something more, something that can cause personality changes?


 brain tumor, make her sick and dying so to redeem her

----------


## Dazzle

> brain tumor, make her sick and dying so to redeem her


Yes, although since Paul was given a brain tumour to explain his evil behaviour a few years ago hopefully they'll find something else (if my theory is correct).  

Could it possibly be something to do with the snake bite or her allergic reaction to the anti-venom?  Has her behaviour gone downhill since then?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> brain tumor, make her sick and dying so to redeem her


She does seem to target Piper though doesn't she?  Why not be nasty to others too?  Strange.

----------

kaz21 (02-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> She does seem to target Piper though doesn't she?  Why not be nasty to others too?  Strange.


I think Elly's dislike of Piper is probably genuine after their early clashes about Tyler. Piper was a total brat at the time. However if an illness is affecting her brain, it could possibly be exacerbating her dislike and causing her to behave far more impulsively than she normally would.

Susan seems to have no qualms about Elly teaching, which suggests to me that her current over-the-top bitchiness could be out of character.

It's a theory anyway!

----------


## Aussieguy

People have personality clashes but even so it shouldn't impact on how she treats Piper at school.

The migraine brought out her true feelings

----------

Ruffed_lemur (02-09-2016)

----------


## chloe38

I can't stand her, she is a narcissistic bully. She's absolutely awful and the sooner they kill her off the better

----------


## Toby2

If the writers want us to hate her they are doing a good job! Would win a prize as Neighbours most obnoxious character ever.

----------

kaz21 (02-09-2016), lizann (06-09-2016), rajett (24-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (02-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

was she abused?

----------


## Aussieguy

I love how she told Ned that she ran over an ex ...on purpose..and he's like meh you must have been really upset you poor thing. I'd be a bit concerned if we ever had an argument not to make her too angry :Smile:

----------

badirene (19-01-2017), chocolatebunny (25-01-2017), hward (19-04-2017), kaz21 (19-01-2017), lellygurl (19-01-2017), Pantherboy (19-01-2017), PennyMartin (19-01-2017)

----------


## Okwhatever

I think it ws sweet today when Elly was talking to Paige and she wants to be friends, I thought awww yeah they'd be good friends. Though when she said about "trying the girlfriend thing" and Paige was all "yeah that would be great" I thought holy crap... they'd be a good looking couple lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (02-02-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why is she still down on Piper?

----------

kaz21 (21-02-2017)

----------


## PennyMartin

> Why is she still down on Piper?


Because Piper was in the wrong this time

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

> Because Piper was in the wrong this time


Yes she was - i like Piper but this habit she has of doing silly impulsive things is annoying. She risked Tyler's job with the fake ID and Elly actually did her a favour

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2017), PennyMartin (22-02-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Elly Conway sleeps with Finn Kelly but she may be making a terrible mistake

Is he just using her?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...th-finn-kelly/

Elly Conway throws caution to the wind on Neighbours next week as she reignites her toxic relationship with Finn Kelly.

The feisty schoolteacher didn't have a good word to say about Finn (Rob Mills) when he arrived on Ramsay Street last month, but she's about to be reminded of why she fell for him in the first place.

As the former couple reminisce over the past, Finn confesses to Elly (Jodi Anasta) that he's never stopped loving her and he wants to put their recent disputes behind them.

Giving into temptation, Elly shares a kiss with Finn at the Kennedy house and it quickly leads to more as they head to bed together.

The next morning, Elly is in a huge dilemma over Finn as she feels torn over what happened the night before and whether she really wants him to be her boyfriend again.

Although Elly's feelings for Finn have resurfaced, the million dollar question is whether she can ever really trust him.



Sure enough, it seems that Finn may have a huge ulterior motive when he goes all-out in pursuit of the assistant principal job that's just opened up at Erinsborough High.

When Finn mentions his "reunion" with Elly at school, it immediately leads to her aunt Susan Kennedy being removed from his interview panel to avoid a potential conflict of interest.

While this is just normal procedure, Susan can't help fearing that Elly has been used as a pawn by Finn in his ruthless quest for the job. Will she share her upsetting theory with Elly?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 26 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (17-04-2017), kaz21 (17-04-2017), MellBee (17-04-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Daily Telegraph article on Jodi Anasta (Elly) today:


*Jodi Anasta reveals how she balances raising daughter Aleeia and starring in Neighbours*


JODI Anasta made the ultimate sacrifice when she joined the cast of Neighbours. 

Playing Elly Conway on the Melbourne-based soap has meant being separated from her three-year-old daughter, Aleeia, for several days of the week because the youngster remains in Sydney with Anastaâs ex-husband Braith.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/3...d914?width=650

The starlet admits that her desire to return to acting was partly responsible for the breakdown of her marriage to the former Sydney Roosters captain. The high-profile couple split in 2015 after three years of marriage because, while the Fox Sports commentator wanted more children, Anasta wanted to throw herself back into acting.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/5...96b9?width=650

Though she misses Aleeia desperately, Anasta, 32, has no regrets about her decision to go back to work.

She has become quite a deft hand at the weekly flights between the two cities, even laughing that sheâs come to view some of the airport staff as being her âairport familyâ.

âI use the time (on the plane) to get through my scripts then, when I am with Aleeia, itâs all about her and spending time together,â she says.

âA motherâs guilt is always there. But I feel like I am also setting a good example for Aleeia, showing her women can have a successful career and be a mother. Aleeia has adapted to this so well. Sheâs a happy, vivacious little girl

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/c...8163?width=650

âI love what I do and being able to work on a show like Neighbours is an incredible opportunity. That they (the producers) were able to restructure the schedule so that I could be with Aleeia and still be part of the show is incredible. It shows what strong family values they have.â

Anasta, then known by her maiden name of Jodi Gordon, first found fame on Home and Away playing Martha, the granddaughter of Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher). It was a role that won her a Logie and made her a household name.

Anastaâs love-life, first as the girlfriend of Channel 7 heir Ryan Stokes and then as a NRL WAG made her the subject of frenzied attention. While her ex has moved on with his personal trainer, girlfriend Rachael Lee, Anasta prefers not to talk about her love life.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/8...66d7?width=650

âBeing on a show like Home and Away or Neighbours, or even just being a working actor, thereâs always going to be some level of interest in you,â she says.

âI just do my thing.

âI donât worry about it. I have an amazing job and a wonderful, supportive family.â

Although a childhood fan of the show, Anasta said Home and Away had taught her that the reality of life on set was far from glamorous

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/5...bb6f?width=650

She admits to often starting her day at four am for a quick run on the treadmill before being on set by six. But she also gets lots of time off to spend with her young daughter.

âIt was a bit daunting at first as I hadnât done fast-paced soap for seven or eight years,â she says.

âThere are always lots of scripts to learn in very little time. But itâs not forever.â

Far from moaning about her gruelling schedule, Anasta said she is relishing her time on Neighbours and in Melbourne.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/0...e374?width=650

She says the cast had been extremely welcoming and she now considers many of them to be good friends.

Anasta has now spent a year on the popular Channel 11 drama. She is about to embark on a juicy storyline that sees her character, Elly, in a love triangle with her best friend Paige (Olympia Valance) and Mark (Scott McGregor).

Itâs a storyline that Anasta identifies with, though she hastens to add that sheâs never been part of a love triangle herself.

âI was a little bit scared of doing this storyline at first,â she says.

âBut this isnât just about two women fighting over a man.

âItâs about two friends putting each other before themselves. As a woman, I have friends that I wouldnât want to do anything to upset. Itâs the girl code.â

Watch Neighbours, Eleven, weekdays, 6.30pm

----------

MellBee (02-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

her whining over mark and paige is very annoying

----------

badirene (03-10-2017), kaz21 (03-10-2017), Ruffed_lemur (03-10-2017), SoapsJSK (03-10-2017)

----------


## ggrham

Does anyone realised that her voice is all croaky in some episode?

----------

kaz21 (12-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

do i sense she fancies shane?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Jodi Anasta promises "terrifying" scenes as Finn Kelly returns.

"It affects nearly everyone in Erinsborough*

Neighbours kicks off a big new storyline for Elly Conway this week as she's reunited with her estranged sister Bea Nilsson.

Elly couldn't be more excited to have this opportunity to build bridges with her sibling after years apart, but there's a very unsettling twist when we later find out that Bea (Bonnie Anderson) is dating the dastardly Finn Kelly.

With Bea under the impression that Finn (Rob Mills) is called "Patrick", it's clear that he's pulling all the strings and back to his old manipulative tricks. But how long will it take the sisters to realise that?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jodi Anasta, who plays Elly, to hear more about the storyline.

*How did you feel about Neighbours bringing in Elly's sister for the first time?*

"I remember they told me about it six months ago and I have just been so excited this whole time. To then find out it was Bonnie Anderson playing Bea was even better, because it's been an absolute joy to work with her.

"Bea's arrival gives Elly that next level of depth. It gives the audience the opportunity to really get to know her better and to see those family relationships play out. You'll see the good and the bad history that Elly has with her sister, so it's really exciting."

*Can you tell us a bit about the history between the two sisters?*

"When Elly was growing up, she was always really close to her mum Liz. On the other hand, Bea always reminded Liz of Bea's dad. That brought a lot of pain to Liz, so she sided with Elly all the time and that made Bea feel really left out.

"On top of that, Elly was really selfish when she was growing up. She was partying too hard, and she was obsessed with uni and boys. Elly never gave Bea the time of day, so she has a lot of making up to do.

"There are huge things that happen once Bea arrives and the backstory starts to unfold. It's such a great storyline."

*To make matters even more complicated, Finn Kelly is back...*

"Finn Kelly is like a cat with nine lives â I was in shock when I heard that he was coming back! I didn't think that Finn would manage to make his way back to Erinsborough, but here he is again and it's an absolutely huge storyline.

"It's been a lot of fun to play that storyline with Bonnie and with Jackie Woodburne. I don't know how much I can go into it, but it really affects nearly everyone in Erinsborough."

*We're guessing Elly should be pretty worried about Finn's connection to her sister...*

"Yeah, I think once Elly cottons onto that, everything changes. But she doesn't realise what's going on at the start. Elly doesn't even realise that Finn is back in town until it's too late, and by that point, she's in a very dangerous position. A lot of the family is in a very dangerous position and it's almost a little bit too late.

"You'll have to wait and see what happens, but it's quite terrifying. Rob Mills plays that character so well."

*Are you glad that you've made this move into another long-running soap?*

"I absolutely love it. I can honestly say that I wake up every morning and it's exciting and inspiring to go to work. I get to play out these incredible storylines, I have a character that I love, and I'm working with great, honest people who are also awesome actors. There's a really great sense of camaraderie and family at Neighbours, and I really like that."

*Do you monitor the fan reaction to Elly?*

"I remember when I first started in the show, I would have people tell me what people were saying all the time â but it was not to my benefit to know. Especially not when Elly first joined the show, because she was still stuck in her old ways and people weren't warming to her.

"I knew people would warm to her eventually, once the facade came down and people got to know her. I knew they would really embrace her, but at the start it was quite horrible. Every character has that, though â there are people who like you and people who hate you.

"I haven't found that it's beneficial to monitor the reaction, but if I need some feedback, I like to speak to the producers, the directors or fellow cast members. Sometimes I'll even find out my family's opinion of her, because if they don't like something Elly is doing, they'll give it to me in a different way.

"When it's online, it can stray into people attacking you for personal reasons, so I try not to worry about that. I just focus on the work that I'm doing and enjoying it."

*Did you enjoy playing Elly's edgier side, or do you prefer it when she's nicer?*

"At the start, it was a challenge for me playing this character who was doing outrageous things. I'd find myself thinking, 'I can't believe I'm doing this â how am I going to make this girl loveable? How am I going to find the truth, the honesty and the vulnerability in everything she's doing? There's definitely a story behind why she's acting out so much'.

"It's been a great journey for me to find all these things out about Elly and slowly showing them, but it was a challenge at the start. I really like the space that Elly is in now. She's doing really well with work, she's responsible, she's focused and she's doing the right thing.

"She's supporting a lot of the relationships around her, and she has a wonderful friendship with Amy. She's getting to know her sister Bea again, and there's her mum Liz and her aunty Susan too. I find that more exciting and a little bit deeper, so I'm enjoying it."

*Would you like Elly to find the right guy and settle down with him?*

"I feel like Elly has already found him, but it's just a timing thing. He's right in front of her eyes and always has been, but it's finding that time for two people to be together. I've always believed who Elly should be with from the start and I've felt that the writers have always leant towards that.

"Mark and Elly only dated for a little while, but they've always shown that they had this really special energy about them. We'll see what happens."

*What's it like to work with Jackie Woodburne (Susan) and Alan Fletcher (Karl)?*

"It's phenomenal and I feel really lucky. I really look up to Jackie in lots of ways. Not only on set as an actor, but also as a person and a woman. I find her really inspiring, both on and off the screen.

"So getting to do the majority of my huge storylines with Jackie and with Fletch as well, I'm in a room with the best of the best. They will pull me up at any second if they think they can help me or make me better. As an actress, that's a really safe environment to be in and one where you can learn and grow very quickly."

You must be pleased to see Felix Mallard (Ben Kirk) landing his big new role in the States?

"He's killing it. I'm so proud and happy for him. Not only is he a great actor, but he's one of the nicest guys I've ever met in my life and he's so humble. He's just so deserving of everything that comes his way. Felix is incredibly talented with acting and with music as well, so there are only bigger and better things coming for him."

*What would be your dream storyline to play as Elly?*

"To be honest, you're probably not going to believe me, but my dream storyline was for Elly to have a sister and for the sister to come to Erinsborough! When I was growing up, I always wanted a little sister but I never had one.

"When I first came to Neighbours, I thought it'd be nice for Elly to have a sister and to live out that little girl dream on screen. So it's a really special time and I'm really loving this storyline at the moment."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5*

----------

MellBee (22-05-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours death fears for Elly Conway after Finn Kelly holds her captive
Will she pull through?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...y-death-fears/

Neighbours has revealed a first look at some dramatic rescue scenes for Susan Kennedy, Elly Conway and Bea Nilsson.

The Ramsay Street residents find themselves in terrible danger over the next fortnight, as Finn Kelly's shocking revenge leaves them all in jeopardy.

As we've already revealed, a gripping new storyline sees Finn deliberately run over Xanthe Canning in Elly Conway's car in a twisted scheme to frame his ex-girlfriend.

Not stopping there, Finn later locks Susan, Elly and Bea in a shipping container before doing a runner, leaving them alone and vulnerable in total darkness.

As time ticks by, things become dire for the trapped trio as they struggle without any food or water and there's no sign of help arriving.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) is first to take a worrying turn for the worse, as she struggles with dehydration and ends up in a bad way.

These spoiler pictures show the dramatic moment that Mark Brennan and Karl Kennedy finally stumble across Finn's prisoners, freeing them before it's too late.

While Bea (Bonnie Anderson) and Susan (Jackie Woodburne) appear to have made it out unharmed, Elly's life hangs in the balance as she's rushed to hospital for emergency medical treatment.

Will Elly be okay? And with Finn nowhere to be seen, is he still a threat to his enemies in Erinsborough?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, July 16 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*


and from radiotimes.com

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2018...-on-the-loose/

----------

Aussieguy (09-07-2018), MellBee (09-07-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

DigitalSpy article:


*Neighbours reveals Mark Brennan and Elly Conway's future after a big ultimatum
It's time for a final decision.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...conway-future/

Neighbours has revealed a first look at the moment that Mark Brennan and Elly Conway finally get their act together and become a couple.

The pair have been dancing around the possibility for weeks now, but every time it seems like they may be on track, something seems to get in the way.

Next week, Mark (Scott McGregor) finally loses patience with the situation and tells Elly that it's time to make up her mind.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) has previously told Mark that she can't think about a relationship until things are more settled with her sister Bea Nilsson, but that excuse starts to wear thin when it's clear that Bea is fine.

As Bea draws comfort from a new connection with Ned Willis, she starts being more warm and open towards those around her â even asking for help with her dyslexia for the first time.

Elly is thrilled with the mysterious change in her sister, but she's wrong-footed when Mark seizes on this â telling her that if she's not ready for a romance with him now, she never will be.

With the potential couple at a crossroads, Bea and Xanthe Canning intervene by hatching a thoughtful match-making plan.

Presenting Mark and Elly with a suitcase each, Bea and Xanthe encourage them to literally write down their 'baggage' and pack it away so they have no excuses afterwards.

Although slightly sheepish about this novel approach, Mark and Elly open up about the past problems that have them fearful about moving forward, before finally deciding to make a go of things.

Is there a happy future ahead for Mark and Elly as they take a leap into the unknown?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, August 16 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (06-08-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours mystery as Elly Conway is rejected by Mark Brennan
Why doesn't he want to spend the night with her?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-mark-brennan/

Neighbours' Elly Conway fears there could be trouble brewing in her relationship with Mark Brennan already next week.

We've previously revealed how Elly (Jodi Anasta) and Mark (Scott McGregor) are about to finally become a couple after months of dancing around the possibility.

Next week, Elly excitedly looks forward to Mark's first sleepover at Number 28 â delighted that their problems are finally in the past. Or so she thinks.

Elly even buys some brand new sheets for her bed, deciding that fresh sheets will mean a fresh start for their relationship.

As these brand new spoiler pictures show, the pair's evening gets off to a promising start as things heat up in Elly's bedroom.

Later on, though, Mark suddenly appears to turn cold as he makes an excuse to leave and sleep at home rather than in Elly's bed.

Elly tries her best not to read too much into it, but could there be a reason why Mark rejected the opportunity to spend a full night with her?

Viewers will see the pair's relationship become official in this Thursday's episode (August 16), as Bea Kinsella and Xanthe Canning play matchmaker for them.

Bea and Xanthe instruct Mark and Elly to literally write down their 'baggage' and pack it away into two suitcases â then they have no excuses not to move forward together.

The novel idea appears to cement Mark and Elly's future, but only time will tell whether they're in it for keeps.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, August 22 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I guess the reason Mark doesn't want to go to bed with Elly is more corny, but my first thought was:  Why would he?  I wish they wouldn't get back together.

----------


## Rowdydog12

He must be gay. 

Not that there's anything wrong with that.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals huge danger for Elly, Chloe and Yashvi in gun drama at Harold's
Will Delaney's dad cause a death?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...hvi-gun-drama/

Neighbours' Elly Conway, Chloe Brennan and Yashvi Rebecchi will all be in danger next week as Erinsborough is rocked by a shocking siege.

The trio are held hostage by Delaney Renshaw's father Raymond (Frank Magree) when he comes to Erinsborough seeking revenge over his recent prison sentence.

As you may have already seen, Terese Willis is shot at The Waterhole when Delaney's uncle Ivan comes looking for Leo Tanaka â but that's only the beginning of the drama in store for Ramsay Street's residents.

When Ivan rushes off after the shooting, his partner-in-crime Raymond anxiously considers his next move â especially with so many police around.

Raymond ends up accepting an innocent offer from Elly (Jodi Anasta) to stay at Harold's until everyone is told that it's safe, putting him in worryingly close proximity with a number of Neighbours favourites.

Police soon circulate Raymond's photograph on social media and when Yashvi recognises him, there's panic at the coffee shop as everyone realises that a dangerous member of the Renshaw family is with them.

Raymond shows his true colours by pulling out his gun and holding everyone inside hostage, but Elly bravely takes control of the situation by trying to reason with him.

On Elly's suggestion, Raymond lets most of the hostages go as a show of good faith â leaving her, Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) and Yashvi (Olivia Junkeer) as his remaining captives.

Elly then pushes Raymond to narrow things down further and take one hostage â her â but Chloe protests, insisting that she should be the one to stay.

As the friends argue, a frustrated Raymond fires his gun into the roof to get them to be quiet, terrifying the onlookers who are gathered outside. With the tension reaching terrifying levels, will everyone make it out alive?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, January 15 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (07-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (07-01-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

If Delaney tipped off her father then I'm thinking she could be charged with aiding and abetting a crime/s

----------

kaz21 (07-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours' Elly Conway angers Aaron Brennan by interfering in Chloe's love life
Will she have to take a step back?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...chloe-tension/

Neighbours' Elly Conway gets called out by Aaron Brennan next week as she opposes Chloe's romantic reunion with Melissa Lohan.

Upcoming episodes see Chloe decide to give her ex-girlfriend another chance, seeking a distraction from her growing feelings for Elly (Jodi Anasta).

The drama begins when Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) selflessly agrees to attend Elly and Mark's upcoming wedding after all, despite previously vowing not to go because it would be too heartbreaking for her.

Chloe also agrees to be a bridesmaid at the ceremony, but with her feelings for Elly as strong as ever, she seeks a distraction by making a move on Mel (Jacqui Purvis).

Elly is concerned to spot Chloe and Mel hooking up on the sofa at the Brennan house, believing that Chloe is pursuing this relationship for the wrong reasons.

Unable to resist getting involved, Elly encourages Chloe not to reunite with Mel if she's only seeking a distraction from her other feelings.

When Aaron (Matt Wilson) notices Elly's anti-Mel stance, he confronts her in private and warns that he knows all about the situation with Chloe.

Aaron tells Elly that if she can't support Chloe's new romance, she should keep her opinions to herself.

Things get even more complicated for Chloe when Mel stumbles across the Christmas card that she wrote to Elly, declaring her love.

Chloe and Elly both fear that it's only a matter of time before troublesome Mel tells Mark everything, but she defies their expectations by agreeing to keep quiet.

Mel is determined to prove that she's a changed person and her new-found maturity impresses Chloe, who promises to wipe the slate clean so they can get to know each other properly. But will Chloe really be able to close the door on her feelings for Elly?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, February 7 and Friday, February 8 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (28-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Elly Conway sparks more suspicion as she opposes Chloe and Mel's reunion
Aaron isn't pleased with her attitude.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...n-mel-reunion/

Neighbours' Elly Conway continues to struggle with her jealousy next week as Chloe Brennan grows ever closer to Mel Lohan.

Chloe has spent weeks wrestling with her feelings for Elly (Jodi Anasta), but upcoming episodes will see her try to move on by concentrating on Mel instead.

Much to Chloe's surprise, Mel (Jacqui Purvis) lays down the law by making it clear that she won't just settle for drunken hook-ups and wants their relationship to mean something.

Taking this on board, Chloe tries to prove herself as someone who Mel can truly rely on and they continue to slowly reconnect.

Chloe is particularly pleased when she confides in Mel about her complicated feelings for Elly and she shows compassionate understanding over the situation.

As Chloe starts to feel more at ease with Mel than ever before, they spend more time together but this doesn't go down well with Elly, who's suddenly left feeling like the third wheel.

When Chloe announces to her family that she and Mel are now an official couple, Aaron and Mark are both thrilled for her â but Elly remains sceptical over Mel's motivations.

For the second time, it's left to Aaron to give Elly some home truths, questioning whether she's jealous that Chloe isn't paying her as much attention now that she's back with Mel.

Elly firmly denies the accusation and tries her best to get on board with the relationship, but she also warns Aaron to watch Chloe's back and make sure that Mel doesn't hurt her again. Is Elly right to be worried?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, February 14 and Friday, February 15 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Bossy7 (04-02-2019), MellBee (04-02-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Elly Conway sleeps with Chloe Brennan after shock text from Mark
She's knocked for six in a huge week for the show.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nan-mark-text/

Neighbours has revealed the full details of Chloe Brennan and Elly Conway's surprise passion.

A new trailer has revealed that Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) and Elly (Jodi Anasta) will end up in bed together as part of next week's life-changing episodes.

We can now reveal that Elly gives into temptation after her fiancÃ© Mark Brennan â Chloe's brother â makes the shock decision to flee from Erinsborough.

Mark goes into a downward spiral after his friend Sonya Rebecchi dies suddenly, losing her brave fight against cancer.

Elly isn't sure how best to support Mark and their troubles come to a head when he suddenly leaves, explaining in a note that he needs some time away.

Mark's disappearance comes just days before their wedding and things only get worse when he texts Elly, announcing that he can't marry her and the ceremony is off.

Although Elly is heartbroken, she confides in Chloe about how she isn't entirely surprised â believing that Mark has been sending her worrying signals about their future for weeks.

During an emotional heart-to-heart, Chloe comforts her friend and things take a turn when Elly spontaneously moves in for a kiss.

Feeling safe and loved with Chloe, things escalate quickly for Elly and the pair head to the bedroom together.

We know from Neighbours' 2019 trailer that the wedding later gets back on track, so Mark definitely will be back in Erinsborough. But with such a huge secret now hanging over the ceremony, is all hell about to break loose?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, March 8 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Aussieguy (25-02-2019), badirene (25-02-2019), Bossy7 (05-03-2019), MellBee (25-02-2019), Ruffed_lemur (25-02-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Elly Conway shocks Mark Brennan with wedding day confession
Is it the end for them?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ng-confession/

Neighbours' latest wedding descends into complete chaos next week as Elly Conway makes a huge confession to Mark Brennan.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) is unable to keep her guilty secret after sleeping with Mark's sister Chloe behind his back.

We'll see Elly give into temptation with Chloe this Friday (March 8), seeking comfort after Mark does a runner from Erinsborough and calls off the wedding.

Mark (Scott McGregor) doubts his future with Elly as he's on a major downward spiral following Sonya Rebecchi's death. However, when Mark later returns to Erinsborough and begs for Elly's forgiveness, the wedding plans get back on track.

Defying the odds, Mark and Elly make it down the aisle and exchange their vows in a romantic ceremony witnessed by their family and friends.

This is despite a last-minute intervention from jealous Chloe, who makes one final attempt to convince Elly to call the wedding off.

Although Elly manages to keep up appearances throughout the ceremony, it all becomes too much afterwards and she realises that she can't carry on deceiving Mark.

Elly slips away from the celebrations and when Mark tracks her down, she can no longer control her guilt and confesses that she cheated on him with his sister.

Unsurprisingly, Elly and Mark's marriage hits the rocks as a result of the revelation, but Elly is determined to make things work and begs for his forgiveness. 

What does the future hold for the couple and a newly-fractured Brennan family?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 13 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

badirene (05-03-2019), Bossy7 (05-03-2019), MellBee (04-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (05-03-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Why on earth go through with this wedding with all the secrets going on?!

----------

badirene (05-03-2019), lizann (05-03-2019)

----------


## Danners9

Mark is going to volunteer for witness protection this time, isn't he...

----------

badirene (05-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*
Neighbours lines up baby bombshell for Elly Conway after disastrous wedding day
Will this help her to win Mark back?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nway-pregnant/

Neighbours teacher Elly Conway discovers that she's pregnant next week as her future with Mark Brennan hangs in the balance.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) ties the knot with Mark in unmissable episodes this week, but all hell breaks loose when she later confesses that she cheated on him with his sister Chloe.

As the fallout continues next week, Elly struggles with the knowledge that Mark (Scott McGregor) wants nothing more to do with her following her big betrayal.

Mark even tells Elly that he wants an annulment, not seeing any future with her after everything that's happened.

Elly later makes a discovery that could turn everything on its head as she secretly takes a pregnancy test, which comes out positive.

Although Elly doesn't want to use the baby as bait to win Mark back, she realises that she'll have to be honest with him for everyone's sake.

When Mark discovers the truth, he feels conflicted and confides in his mum Fay â explaining that a child with a woman he loves is all he's ever wanted, but he's still not sure whether he can trust Elly.

Elly later grows frustrated when she sees a thoughtful Mark finding comfort from a letter that his late fiancÃ©e Kate Ramsay once wrote to him.

Feeling that she can't compete with the memory of Kate, Elly's anger rises and she tells Mark that she's not solely to blame for their problems.

Knowing that his fixation on the past has alienated Elly, Mark offers to burn Kate's letter as a symbol. Elly stops him, but will their honest conversation help them to cement a future together against the odds?
*
Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 20, Thursday, March 21 and Friday, March 22 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

badirene (11-03-2019), MellBee (11-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (12-03-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Don't like this twist.  Elly and Mark aren't right for each other.

----------


## CuriousCase

OMG GILLY - KATE RAMSAY IS COMING BACK. 


 :Moonie:

----------


## CookieTargaryen

> Don't like this twist.  Elly and Mark aren't right for each other.


I agree, and I'm sure she'll have the baby because both she and Mark have each lost one already. These two have no chemistry so the thought of them together for the foreseeable future is not promising.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (13-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

if finn escapes again he might kill elle or cause her to lose the baby, but i want mark happy and a daddy

----------


## Aussieguy

> I agree, and I'm sure she'll have the baby because both she and Mark have each lost one already. These two have no chemistry so the thought of them together for the foreseeable future is not promising.


 He had great romantic chemistry with Kate. If only they hadn't killed her off she could have returned and reunited with Mark

----------


## lellygurl

> OMG GILLY - KATE RAMSAY IS COMING BACK.


No she's not? Lol

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours hints Elly Conway will cheat again as she befriends a familiar face
She heads on a downward spiral after discovering she's not pregnant.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...kins-cheating/

Neighbours teacher Elly Conway looks set to cheat on Mark Brennan for a second time after two more devastating setbacks.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) strikes up an unexpected bond with Finn Kelly's brother Shaun Watkins next week, leaving fans to wonder how far their connection will go.

We've already revealed how Elly will reunite with Mark (Scott McGregor) this week, after she receives a positive pregnancy test result and convinces him to give their marriage a try.

Deep down, Elly knows that the baby news is what has brought them back together, so she's horrified when it's later confirmed that she isn't pregnant after all.

When Elly goes for a blood test at the hospital to formally confirm the pregnancy, she's told that she's not having a baby and the home testing kit must have given a false positive.

Back at home, Elly struggles with how to break the news to Mark, fearing that he'll dump her again if he knows the truth.

Elly later takes some advice from Leo Tanaka (Tim Kano) by attempting to seduce Mark, in the hope that she'll get lucky and end up pregnant for real.

Still stung by Elly's betrayal with his sister Chloe, Mark isn't ready to be intimate with his wife and rejects her twice.

A heartbroken Elly later heads to the Back Lane Bar for a drinking session and gets cosy with a handsome stranger, unaware that it's Finn's younger brother. 

Will Elly give into temptation with him?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, March 29 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (25-03-2019), MandaPanda (25-03-2019), MellBee (18-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (19-03-2019), tammyy2j (19-03-2019)

----------


## CuriousCase

> No she's not? Lol


It was a joke.  :Searchme:

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours confirms new cheating scandal for Elly Conway as she lies to Mark Brennan again
Could this come back to haunt her?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ating-scandal/

Neighbours schoolteacher Elly Conway makes another terrible decision next week as she chooses to keep quiet about cheating on Mark Brennan again.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) has a one-night stand with Finn Kelly's brother Shaun Watkins after struggling to get her marriage back on track.

As we've recently revealed, there are turbulent times ahead for Elly as she discovers that she's not pregnant after all. Elly holds off from telling Mark (Scott McGregor) the truth, knowing that her baby bombshell was the only reason they got back together.

Elly also struggles when Mark twice turns down opportunities to be intimate with her â a sign that he still can't forgive her for sleeping with his sister Chloe.

Unaware of who Shaun (Brad Moller) is, Elly meets him at a bar and ends up spending the night with him.

The next morning, Elly wakes up in Shaun's hotel room and instantly regrets her actions.

Elly chooses to confide in Leo Tanaka (Tim Kano) about what happened, admitting that Mark's rejection pushed her into her old self-destructive ways.

Leo tries his best to be supportive, but points out that Elly only has two options â confess to Mark and put the final nail in the coffin for their marriage, or keep quiet and live with the guilt for the rest of her life.

Choosing the latter option, Elly decides that it's best to keep the secret. But with Shaun so closely involved with others on Ramsay Street at the moment, is it only a matter of time before Elly's secret is exposed?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, April 1 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (25-03-2019), Emilayyyy (25-03-2019), MandaPanda (25-03-2019)

----------


## Danners9

The dumpster fire keeps on burning.

----------


## Bossy7

Hope ELLY gets pregnant after her fling with Sean. That can be her karma -  forever tied to Finn.

----------

lizann (28-03-2019)

----------


## its.like.that

> Hope ELLY gets pregnant after her fling with Sean. That can be her karma -  forever tied to Finn.


Spoilers for the following week are out on digi.tv but I am on my phone and can't copy them, but you are right. This is turning into a mess for her. Hopefully it is the start of them writing her character out of the show. Be interesting to see if she lets Mark believe its his

----------

Bossy7 (30-03-2019), kaz21 (28-03-2019)

----------


## kaz21

She apparently uses catlins scan at some point.

----------

Bossy7 (30-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Hope ELLY gets pregnant after her fling with Sean. That can be her karma -  forever tied to Finn.


bound to happen

----------

Bossy7 (30-03-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> She apparently uses catlins scan at some point.


That's pure evil!  :Angry:

----------

Bossy7 (30-03-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> That's pure evil!



It's so wrong. Ellly just keeps digging that hole it seems. If that's true there's no way back for Elly and Mark. Perhaps she is being written out  :Ponder:

----------

Bossy7 (30-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up a second big baby bombshell for Elly Conway.
This time, she's pregnant for real.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nd-baby-twist/

Neighbours reveals another huge twist for Elly Conway next week, as she discovers that she's pregnant for real.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) is horrified to realise that she's expecting a baby with Finn Kelly's half-brother Shaun Watkins, following their recent one-night stand.

The truth dawns on Elly as she starts suffering from dizzy spells and is encouraged by her confidante Leo Tanaka (Tim Kano) to get herself checked out.

Elly later reports back to Leo that she genuinely is pregnant this time but the father can only be her recent one-night stand.

This provides Elly with a possible get-out clause, as she still hadn't got round to telling Mark that she wasn't pregnant after her recent false alarm.

Although Leo advises total honesty from this point forward, Elly has other ideas and decides that it's better to pass off this baby as Mark's to secure their future.

Elly fears that Mark would never forgive her if she came clean over everything, which would leave her raising the baby on her own.

Leo is disgusted by Elly's lies and comes dangerously close to exposing the truth in front of Mark. The situation hits home for him as he reflects on his own experience growing up with an uncertain paternity.

In the end, Leo agrees to keep Elly's secret but warns that he wants nothing more to do with her lies. How long can Elly really keep them up for?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 10, Thursday, April 11 and Friday, April 12 at 1:45pm and 5:30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6:30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (01-04-2019), MandaPanda (01-04-2019), MellBee (01-04-2019)

----------


## Bossy7

So wrapped that ELLY is pregnant with Finn’s niece or nephew!!!  Exactly what she deserves I reckon.  I cannot wait to see that smug look of hers wiped off her face when she finally finds out the Sean/Finn connection!!  Karma delivered perfectly!!

----------

MandaPanda (01-04-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Talk about throwing someone's character under a bus. Cheating twice and lying to Mark telling him it's his. Will end in tears.

----------

Bossy7 (09-04-2019), kaz21 (01-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

how did elly never meet or see a photo of shaun while with finn

----------

Bossy7 (29-04-2019), kaz21 (01-04-2019), Pantherboy (01-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours' Elly Conway confesses her baby secret to Finn Kelly's brother Shaun.
Will he agree to walk away?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...by-confession/

Neighbours fans will see Elly Conway confess her big secret to Finn Kelly's half-brother Shaun Watkins next week.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) is horrified when she discovers the true identity of her one-night stand at the worst possible moment.

As we've already revealed, Elly is about to realise that she's pregnant for real this time and that her mystery man is the father.

Resorting to more lies and deceit, Elly decides to pass off the baby as Mark's rather than telling him the truth.

Elly remains blissfully unaware of who Shaun (Brad Moller) really is, until she attends Finn's all-important court case next week.

Just as Elly is about to give a damning victim impact statement, she spots Shaun sitting by Finn and rushes out of the courtroom in shock.

This leads to even more lies, as Elly has to explain herself to Mark and claims that she was panicked about being in close proximity to Finn.

When Elly gets her chance to speak to Shaun later on, she begs him not to tell anyone about their night together.

Shaun initially agrees, but when he hears conflicting information about her pregnancy dates, he realises what Elly is up to and can't let it lie.

Pushed for answers, Elly tells Shaun that he's the father of her unborn baby, but she urges him not to ruin her life by getting involved.

Elly wants Shaun to walk away and forget about their child, but when he claims he needs time to think about it, is more trouble brewing?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, April 18 and Friday, April 19 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (09-04-2019), MellBee (08-04-2019), Ruffed_lemur (08-04-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

So not just lying to Mark about the baby but Elly also wants Shaun to abandon his child?   :EEK!:

----------

Bossy7 (23-04-2019), Ruffed_lemur (08-04-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> So not just lying to Mark about the baby but Elly also wants Shaun to abandon his child?


Indeed.  What a bitch!

----------

Aussieguy (09-04-2019), Bossy7 (23-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

that was a quick up the duffy for elly by shaun

----------


## Pantherboy

I hope everyone has had a Happy Easter!

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Elly Conway hits a sickening new low in baby deception storyline
Her lies spiral out of control next week.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...aby-deception/

Neighbours schemer Elly Conway makes a sickening move next week, as she desperately tries to keep her baby deception under wraps.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) resorts to passing off baby Caitlin's old scan photo as her own, needing Mark Brennan to stay in the dark about how many weeks pregnant she is.

The schoolteacher's latest crisis begins when Mark (Scott McGregor) announces he has booked her in for a scan at the hospital and wants to attend it with her.

Knowing she is only six weeks pregnant, Elly needs some way to get herself out of the scan if she wants to continue with her lies.

Elly ends up falsely claiming she got called to an earlier appointment and had the ultrasound without Mark.

Covering her tracks further, Elly also begs her doctor not to breach confidentiality rules by telling Mark that she never had her scan.

With one disaster averted, Elly's next dilemma is how she'll find an ultrasound picture to back up her bogus story about the scan.

Elly gets her chance when Dipi Rebecchi (Sharon Johal) passes her a box of Sonya's old belongings relating to Caitlin, asking her to give them to Mark.

Sonya carried Caitlin for Mark and Steph Scully in 2017, but tragically lost the baby when she started having contractions weeks before she was due.

Just as Elly spots an old ultrasound picture and considers whether to use it as her lifeline, Mark sees her with it and assumes it's their baby.

As the photo is in a frame, the name and date can't be seen â and Elly decides not to correct Mark's mistaken assumption over the baby in the picture.

Realising she's now stuck with this lie, Elly cuts off the date and naming details from the edge of Caitlin's ultrasound. Can she live with herself after what she has done?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, April 29, Tuesday, April 30 and Wednesday, May 1 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australi*a).


And the radiotimes.com article:

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/soap...in-neighbours/

----------

Bossy7 (23-04-2019), MellBee (22-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up blackmail storyline for Elly Conway as her secret gets discovered
Troublesome student Dean makes her life a misery.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ail-storyline/

Neighbours schemer Elly Conway gets blackmailed next week when one of her students discovers her secret.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) is horrified when she gets outsmarted by rebellious teen Dean Mahoney after making an enemy of him at Erinsborough High.

When Elly returns to work, she adopts a tough disciplinary stance with Dean (Henry Strand) as he is repeatedly disruptive.

Unfortunately for Elly, pesky Dean just so happens to be the son of her doctor Dora Dietrich (Kirsty Hillhouse) â which spells trouble for her ongoing baby deception.

While paying a visit to his mum at the hospital, Dean spots Elly coming out of an appointment and seizes an opportunity to take a look at her medical notes.

Back at school, Dean tells Elly that he knows she's lying to her husband about her baby and demands good marks in exchange for his silence.

Elly initially tries to resist Dean's demands, but when she sees him making a point of talking to Mark (Scott McGregor), she realises how easy it'd be for him to ruin everything for her.

Dean's next order is for Elly to buy him alcohol for his school camp, even though he's underage.

Elly complies with the blackmail but gets caught red-handed by Dipi Rebecchi (Sharon Johal) when bringing the alcohol to school for Dean. How will she explain herself?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, May 2 and Friday, May 3 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (23-04-2019), lellygurl (25-04-2019), MellBee (23-04-2019)

----------


## lellygurl

I can't wait to see Elly come undone... lol And Marks response will be EPIC!

----------

Bossy7 (27-04-2019)

----------


## Bossy7

I’m with you!  Also can’t wait for Leo to say “I told you so “ to ELLY!!  Imagine knowing someone like ELLY in real life *♀️ I couldn’t be around it. I think I’d have to tell *♀️*♀️*♀️

----------


## Aussieguy

Fun for us but not so much for Mark!  Just read that Mark could be leaving so all of this is probably leading up to that.

----------

Bossy7 (29-04-2019), kaz21 (28-04-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Fun for us but not so much for Mark!  Just read that Mark could be leaving so all of this is probably leading up to that.


Where did you see that???  Do hope not.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Elly Conway fears baby tragedy after being attacked
Who lashes out at her in the dark?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-baby-tragedy/

Neighbours schoolteacher Elly Conway fears she's losing her baby next week after being attacked by an unknown culprit.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) is working after hours at Erinsborough High when an unknown figure lashes out, leaving her in a terrifying situation.

While Elly is busy catching up on work at the deserted school, the lights suddenly go out and she initially fears that Dean Mahoney â a troublesome student who's been blackmailing her â is to blame.

The evening grows even more sinister when someone lunges at Elly in the darkness, shoving her to the ground before escaping from the scene.

As Elly cradles her stomach in pain, she is full of fear that her unborn baby could be in danger.

Elly's husband Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor) comes to the rescue when he arrives at the school and rushes her to the hospital.

Even in this time of crisis, Elly's deception is still on her mind as she refuses to let David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) examine the baby.

Elly demands to see Dr Dietrich, who's aware of her desperate desire to keep Mark in the dark over how many weeks along she is.

Hating herself for continuing to lie to Mark about her baby's paternity, Elly secretly fears that this scary incident is "karma" after everything she has done.

Fortunately, Dr Dietrich later reports that the baby is fine and everything is going to be okay.

Elly breathes a sigh of relief over the frightening close call, but some people on Ramsay Street start to speculate over whether this could have been another targeted attack on the Kennedys. Who's behind the recent creepy attempts to scare them?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, May 6 and Tuesday, May 7 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*



and the radiotimes.com article:

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/soap...in-neighbours/

----------

Bossy7 (29-04-2019), MellBee (29-04-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> Where did you see that???  Do hope not.


On the internet somewhere, hasn't been confirmed officially so hopefully it's wrong

----------

Ruffed_lemur (30-04-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Elly Conway confesses everything to Mark Brennan in dramatic scenes
The secret is out.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...an-confession/

Neighbours airs an explosive showdown next week as Elly Conway finally confesses her baby secret to Mark Brennan.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) decides to come clean following advice from her former nemesis Finn Kelly, who recently rumbled her deception.

Upcoming episodes see Elly worry that it's only a matter of time before Finn (Rob Mills) exposes her lies, even though he has promised not to.

Although Finn repeatedly assures Elly that he has no intention of causing trouble for her, he also shares some well-meaning advice which leaves her with food for thought.

Finn points out that Elly's endless scheming is taking a major toll on her â and that it's only likely to get worse instead of better.

Knowing that Finn is right, Elly breaks down in front of Mark and admits that he isn't the father of her baby.

Mark is shocked and appalled as Elly tells him the whole sorry story, including how she shamelessly used baby Caitlin's ultrasound as part of her bogus claims.

Adamant that he can't forgive Elly this time, Mark snaps and kicks her out of the house for good.

Just before Elly goes, Mark delivers a final parting shot to his wife by admitting that he only ever took her back after the Chloe drama because she was pregnant â not because he loved her.

As Elly realises that she has lost Mark for good this time, what does the future hold for her?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, May 22 and Thursday, May 23 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*



And the radiotimes.com article:

*Elly tells Mark heâs NOT her baby daddy in explosive Neighbours showdown
"It's devastating to watch," warns Jodi Anasta as all is revealed*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2019...k-baby-father/

----------

Bossy7 (13-05-2019), MellBee (13-05-2019)

----------


## Bossy7

Thank god she comes clean!  It’s been so hard to watch!!  Mark can finally be free. And ELLY will be crying on Chloe’s shoulder in no time.  I’m sensing CHELLY end game .  Might work this time. Liked the original idea, hated how it went down. Turned off both woman instantly.  Hopefully the writers don’t stuff it up again.

----------


## Danners9

Tonight's Neighbours was like this classic Simpsons episode:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tFDsL_mwBY

Poor Mark.

----------


## Rowdydog12

It's ok she ends up with Terese.

----------

MellBee (22-05-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up new baby scare for Elly Conway after split from Chloe Brennan
And there's drama with Pierce, too.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ay-baby-scare/

Neighbours is lining up a new baby scare for Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta) after her split from Chloe Brennan.

The expectant mother will be put in peril after Chloe, distraught by the break-up, seeks comfort from her old flame Pierce. 

But, after an argument with Pierce following a growing attraction between him and Chloe, Elly takes a tumble. Is her baby in peril?

After their break-up Chloe confines herself to her room, watching Netflix with only a whole lot of chocolate for company. 

Seeing Chloe feeling down, Pierce feels the need to help her. However, what he doesn't realise is that he's probably not the best person to do this given their romantic history.

And when Chloe takes Pierce up on his invite to a movie premiere at his house, their chemistry returns and Chloe confines in Elly how devastated she was by the break-up.

This leads Pierce to confront Elly, with disastrous results.

After exchanging terse words, Pierce storms off, and as an emotional Elly walks up the stairs, she slips and falls on her tummy.

Will she and the baby be OK?

*Neighbours airs on weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK), and at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (20-08-2019), Ruffed_lemur (20-08-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours to air Elly Conway's exit as Jodi Anasta's break is addressed on screen
The schoolteacher does a runner after an argument with Bea.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...emporary-exit/

Neighbours will air Elly Conway's temporary exit scenes today (September 4), as she announces that she's taking time out from Erinsborough.

Show bosses wrote in an unplanned departure storyline for Elly earlier this year, as Jodi Anasta took a three-week break from the role to recover from exhaustion.

Today's episode sees Elly at the centre of tension on Ramsay Street, as she refuses to let Finn Kelly (Rob Mills) play any role in her pregnancy.

Finn offers to attend Elly's birthing class with her so that she doesn't have to go alone, wanting to support her since the baby's father is his brother Shaun.

Elly insists that she'd rather be independent and do it by herself, but Finn is hurt when she later invites along David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan instead.

Elly's sister Bea Nilsson angrily accuses her of being insensitive towards Finn's feelings, sparking a row between the siblings.

Afterwards, Elly makes an abrupt departure, heading off to spend some time with her mum to escape the Finn drama for a while.

Neighbours producers were forced to rewrite some key storylines at the last minute to facilitate Jodi's short departure.

odi has since returned to filming and recently explained how she got back on track, telling 9Honey: "I think it's that thing of self-love. We all overlook it so often, but just resting and having a balanced diet, exercise and water, and spending time with loved ones.

"Talking about your problems and connecting with people, I think that's all part of self-love.

"And even I forget to do it sometimes, and that's when I need to take a minute and get myself back on track."

*Neighbours airs today at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Aussieguy (04-09-2019), tammyy2j (04-09-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Either she forgives Finn like everyone else has or does not, can she take Bea with her

----------

kaz21 (04-09-2019), lizann (04-09-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours confirms Elly Conway return details as she confronts Shaun Watkins
What is Shaun hiding?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...eturn-details/

Neighbours has confirmed that Elly Conway will be back on screen next week.

Elly recently made an abrupt departure from our screens, which was written in at the last minute after Jodi Anasta took a break to recover from exhaustion.

New spoilers have now revealed that Elly rushes back to Erinsborough next week after learning that her sister Bea Nilsson (Bonnie Anderson) is in trouble.

Bea will be rushed to hospital after suffering a nasty electric shock when scheming Scarlett Brady tampers with her music equipment at The Waterhole.

When Elly hears the worrying news, she jumps on the first plane back from Sydney to make sure that Bea is okay.

As Bea makes a welcome recovery, there's another drama on the horizon for Elly as she catches up with Shaun Watkins (Brad Moller), the father of her unborn baby.

Elly is grateful for Shaun's support as they catch up, but he misreads the situation and asks how she'd feel about starting a proper relationship.

Completely taken aback, Elly rejects Shaun and makes it clear that they should stay friends rather than pushing anything romantic.

Meanwhile, David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) remains suspicious of Shaun after spotting him behaving strangely a few days earlier.

David seeks answers by snooping through Shaun's things and discovers that he has been hiding a secret custody contract, which seems to suggest that he's trying to take the baby.

When confronted over his apparent treachery, Shaun insists that his interfering mother instigated the contract and he has no plans to demand a legal agreement. Hoping to prove himself, he burns the paperwork.

Shaun also reveals that he plans to move to Erinsborough to support Elly and the baby, but David is still convinced that he isn't telling the full story. Is the Erinsborough doctor right to be worried, or does he need to back off?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 1, Wednesday, October 2 and Thursday, October 3 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (23-09-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up new romantic twist for Elly Conway
She kisses Shaun next week.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-watkins-kiss/

Neighbours schoolteacher Elly Conway will give into temptation with Shaun Watkins again next week.

The pair grow closer as they bond over their unborn baby following Shaun's recent return to Erinsborough.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) had a one-night stand with Shaun earlier this year and they're slowly building up a friendship as they prepare for their child's birth.

Next week, Elly turns to Shaun (Brad Moller) for help cleaning up after the Erinsborough High school dance.

There's an obvious frisson between the two characters as Shaun plucks a stray decoration from Elly's hair â a moment that doesn't go unnoticed by Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor) as he watches on.

When Elly realises that Mark saw her with Shaun, she expresses fears to Aaron (Matt Wilson) and David (Takaya Honda) that she may have hurt his feelings.

Elly also admits that she feels torn over Shaun, as she likes him but also doesn't want to repeat past mistakes by falling for the first person she has a spark with.

David and Aaron reassure Elly by explaining that Mark hasn't mentioned being upset about her and Shaun, adding that she should do what makes her happy.

When Elly sees how committed Shaun is to the baby, she warms to him even further and plants a kiss on him. With Mark leaving the Street, is the path clear for Elly and Shaun to get together properly?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, October 14 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (07-10-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Elly Conway faces the sack from Erinsborough High after new Finn scandal
Will that be the end of Elly's teaching career?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...kelly-scandal/

Neighbours' Elly Conway is at risk of getting fired from Erinsborough High following a new Finn Kelly scandal. 

This week's scenes will see Finn (Rob Mills) breaking his parole conditions as he's not allowed in the premises of the school, but he has no other option when Elly (Jodi Anasta) desperately needs some medication but can't leave work.

And while he's at risk of going to jail, Finn heads to the school to deliver Elly's painkillers, but scares student Olivia Lane (Grace O'Sullivan) in the process. 

When Olivia suddenly disappears, Finn is forced to report at the police station that she's missing as he waits for the consequences of breaking his parole.

However, worried Elly steps in and makes a statement to take over the blame, but Olivia's mother Angela Lane gets angry with her about her child being missing.

While Olivia is still nowhere to be found, Elly is sleep deprived and her troubles grow further when Angela reports the teacher to the schoolboard.

Olivia is found well and alive, but the schoolboard has already taken action following Angela's report and it seems that Elly could be in some serious trouble.

Angela's statement will definitely have some consequences â will that be the end of Elly's teaching career?

*Neighbours airs on Channel 5 in the UK and on 10 Peach in Australia.*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (05-11-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

I'm quite sure if a teacher "desperately" needed medication he/she would be allowed to leave or the school could face a massive law suit.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (07-11-2019)

----------


## Danners9

> I'm quite sure if a teacher "desperately" needed medication he/she would be allowed to leave or the school could face a massive law suit.


I thought the same. Priorities.. 

On one of those traffic cop style shows the other week I saw a guy pulled over for speeding because his wife was in labour in the car and he was a little bit over the limit trying to get to the hospital. Police didn't book him there and then, ignore the situation and delay them further. He actually helped, probably a small warning and then gave them an escort of sorts to the hospital.

I'm sure in this case the police and school would (or at least should..) be more understanding and actually thank Finn for helping to save Elly. Rather than blindly siding with some parent's report. But then again it is Neighbours.. oh, a crime? you're nearby, must have been you! Sorry, jail for you. Case closed.

----------

Aussieguy (06-11-2019), Ruffed_lemur (07-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Jodi Anasta reveals dramatic labour scenes for Elly Conway
"She happens to be in the wrong place at the wrong time."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...labour-scenes/

Neighbours actress Jodi Anasta has teased her character's upcoming labour scenes at the end of the year.

Jodi portrays Elly Conway in the Australian soap, and during an interview in Inside Soap's Yearbook 2020, she explains how Elly finds herself in a "rather hostile situation".

"One of Elly's last scenes of the year is when she gives birth," she reveals. "It's very dramatic, and a lot is at stake because it involves a dangerous character â she happens to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

"It turns out to be everything a birth shouldn't be, and I think viewers are going to be surprised by who delivers the baby!"

Meanwhile, the actress also says that her favourite filming experiences this year were "the really intimate scenes between Chloe and Elly".

She adds: "I remember April Rose Pengilly [who plays Chloe] and I went to the bosses and spoke to them about adding a scene, not sexual or anything, just something that would show the intimacy and beautiful bond between these two women. 

"The scene was exactly how we pictured it would be, and it was really exciting to do. It showed the different elements of their relationship, and it was just really special."

The Inside Soap Yearbook is on sale tomorrow (November 14). Featuring exclusive star interviews and fantastic pictures, plus a review of the big plots of 2019, a sneak peek of what's to come, soapie puzzles and much more. 

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (14-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Elly Conway held at knifepoint in dramatic birth scenes
Robert Robinson is on the loose.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...istmas-scenes/

Neighbours has revealed a first look at this year's dramatic Christmas episode, which sees Elly Conway held at knifepoint while she's in labour.

The Aussie soap will air on Christmas Day once again this year, as two huge storylines collide.

Upcoming episodes will see Robert Robinson (Adam Hunter) agree to donate a kidney to his half-brother David Tanaka, who's seriously ill in hospital.

Robert's father Paul (Stefan Dennis) has major reservations about his involvement and his worst fears are confirmed when a horrifying incident unfolds at the hospital, which culminates in Robert escaping.

As the police search for Robert, most of the Erinsborough residents are preparing for a Christmas concert which has been organised in memory of Sonya Rebecchi.

Toadie and Chloe briefly consider cancelling the concert, since Robert is on the loose and David is clinging to life at the hospital, but they ultimately decide it should go ahead as planned.

Feeling tired, heavily-pregnant Elly (Jodi Anasta) decides to skip the concert and stay home to rest. However, her quiet Christmas takes a horrifying turn when she sees Robert lurking outside.

Realising that he has been rumbled, Robert follows Elly into the Kennedy house â just as her waters break.

Finn Kelly (Rob Mills) also rushes inside when he realises something is going on, supporting Elly through the labour, while Robert watches on clutching a knife.

With the stakes so high, how will this end for Elly, Finn and Robert?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Christmas Day at 12.50pm and 6.15pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (10-12-2019), Ruffed_lemur (10-12-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*
Neighbours' Elly Conway makes a big decision as her feelings for Finn Kelly grow
Will she spare Bea from devastation?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...feelings-grow/

Neighbours' Elly Conway is set to make a big decision as her feelings for Finn Kelly grow.

In upcoming scenes, Susan is shocked to find Elly and Finn have feelings for each other. Although they haven't acted on them, she warns them of the devastation this knowledge could cause Bea - Elly's sister and Finn's partner. If they can't control their feelings, Susan will be forced to tell Bea the truth.

Wracked with guilt and determined to take action before Bea gets hurt, Elly decides to move out and into Number 32. But the shock decision rocks oblivious Bea and Karl.

Susan and Finn watch on, horrified that it has come to this. Elly must convince Bea and Karl to let her go, but how can she when she can hardly convince herself? 

Later, a conflicted Elly and Finn say goodbye as Elly moves her belongings into the Tanaka house. They vow to keep their distance so Finn can focus on his relationship with Bea and Elly can focus on being the best mum she can be.

However, when Aster is up all night crying and Elly fails to settle her, she's desperate to call Finn, who's great at settling the baby. But is Aster just the excuse? 

*Neighbours airs these scenes in the week commencing Monday, January 6 on Channel 5 (UK) and 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (01-01-2020), MellBee (30-12-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours lines up baby panic for Elly Conway as she fears Aster is missing
Elly's relationship with Aaron and David is strained.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...y-panic-aster/

Neighbours' Elly Conway will panic when she worries that baby Aster has gone missing.

In scenes airing next week, Elly (Jodi Anasta) is urged by Bea Nilsson (Bonnie Anderson) to move back in with the Kennedys, after Hendrix moves out.

Elly rejects the suggestion, although she hides her main reason. While she tells Bea that she's more than happy she and Aster are settled and independent, Elly actually doesn't want to move back in to avoid the temptation of Finn Kelly (Rob Mills).

However, Elly isn't quite happy at her new home. Aaron Brennan (Matt Wilson) and David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) insist that she go out for the day, and Elly feels a sense of loneliness particularly when she bumps into Bea and Finn.

After talking to Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou) about motherhood, Elly decides that she wants to spend time with Aster. But when she returns home, Elly panics when Aster, Aaron, and David are gone.

Everything turns out to be okay, but Elly's outburst strains her relationship with David and Aaron.

While hiding from and avoiding David and Aaron, Elly is advised by Bea and Finn to establish boundaries with her housemates.

Meanwhile, David and Aaron are both upset that they have overstepped.

When Elly comes home, she, David, and Aaron all agree on a new routine.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, January 22, Thursday, January 23, and Friday, January 24 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------


## Bossy7

Pierce needs to make his son a priority.  Hoping he and Chloe bust up, ELLY can use her as a distraction until Shaun comes back, the Chloe can fight Shaun for ELLY .

----------


## Danners9

> Pierce needs to make his son a priority.  Hoping he and Chloe bust up, ELLY can use her as a distraction until Shaun comes back, the Chloe can fight Shaun for ELLY .


Chloe and Bea vs Shaun and Finn tag team match for the title.

----------

MellBee (15-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Dailytelegraph.com.au* are reporting that Jodi Anasta has decided to quit Neighbours:

*
Jodi Anasta to quit TV soap Neighbours after 3 years

After three years on Ramsay Street, actor Jodi Anasta has made the decision to quit TV soap Neighbours and says she is excited about “discovering something else”.*

After three years on Ramsay Street, actor Jodi Anasta has made the decision to quit TV soap Neighbours.

And she says the move has nothing to do with her taking time off for exhaustion last year.

“It is completely unrelated,” Anasta told Confidential. “At the moment I am feeling happier, healthier and better than ever and just excited about change, a fresh new opportunity or discovering something else.”

Anasta, 34, took a three week break from shooting Neighbours in June 2019, citing exhaustion as the reason for taking time off.

She has split her time between Sydney and Melbourne for the more than three years she has appeared as Elly on Channel 10s Neighbours as she and ex partner, Braith Anasta, share custody of their young daughter, Aleeia.

Anasta, who became a household name playing Martha MacKenzie on Home And Away, is looking forward to living full time back in Sydney.

“It’ll be a huge change for me,” she said. “Ramsay Street and Neighbours has really become my world, my life and my family. While it is sad to say goodbye, it is also a really exciting time for me and the future. I will have so much more time with my beautiful daughter. I’ll get to do more school drop offs, all that kind of stuff, and just get back into auditioning again. I like being busy but just being back in Sydney and having that stability is a wonderful thing.”

Anasta consulted friends and family before she made the difficult decision.

“As an adult, you know yourself well enough to know when it is time to explore other opportunities, whether that be in television, film, design, beauty, music, whatever it is, I just felt like it was time for me to try something else.

She added: “Also with my character Elly, she has done absolutely everything, I have had so much fun playing her,” the actor said. “She is the most complex, crazy, charismatic character in the world and I’ve gotten to a point with her where I just don’t know where to go with her storyline.

Anasta, who has been learning to DJ over the past year, has also ruled out a move to give Hollywood another crack but reserves the right to change her mind if the right role came up.

“It is not at the forefront of my mind,” she said. “I definitely want to stay in Australia. I have always said as an actor, you go where the work is, and I think I have shown myself that being based in Melbourne (with Neighbours).”


And:

*Neighbours confirms exit for Elly Conway as Jodi Anasta bows out
"I felt it was the right time to move on."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...i-anasta-exit/


https://tvtonight.com.au/2020/01/jod...eighbours.html

----------

MellBee (22-01-2020), Ruffed_lemur (21-01-2020), tammyy2j (21-01-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

No loss for me, she can take her sister and Finn also with her

----------

lizann (22-01-2020), MellBee (22-01-2020)

----------


## kayuqtuq

Thank God, Elly is utterly useless.

----------

lizann (22-01-2020), MellBee (22-01-2020), Mirjam (22-01-2020), Ruffed_lemur (22-01-2020), tammyy2j (22-01-2020)

----------


## Mirjam

> Thank God, Elly is utterly useless.


I agree, one of the worst characters!

----------

lizann (22-01-2020), MellBee (22-01-2020), tammyy2j (22-01-2020)

----------


## GrrArgh

> No loss for me, she can take her sister and Finn also with her


Rumours are doing the rounds that Rob Mills (Finn) is leaving too, around March. Makes sense, given that the writers wrote themselves into a corner by making Finn good.

----------

lizann (22-01-2020), MellBee (22-01-2020), tammyy2j (22-01-2020)

----------


## lizann

> I agree, one of the worst characters!


along with chloe and bea

----------

kayuqtuq (23-01-2020), MellBee (22-01-2020), tammyy2j (22-01-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

Ellie was a horror at first but recently she's been more tolerable. Bea however is annoying as. Almost had a melt down because her adult sister wanted to move 2 doors down  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Roxy is apparently a 'bad girl' but IMO she's a nicer more decent person then Ellie Bea and Chloe

----------

tammyy2j (22-01-2020)

----------


## Danners9

If they could have got Scott McGregor to stay on, perhaps we could have had a happy ending as they both move away with their new baby, marriage intact.

Bea and Finn could get on with their lives, no Shaun - or still Shaun, coming back to help his brother and date someone else. 

Instead, she's been a wrecking ball straight through the lives of so many people. The Chloe stuff, all that with her being terrible at her job and saved by Susan for so long then unemployed.

Would we have preferred Mark to be happy or Elly have all the drama? and irritate everyone in the process.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ellie was a horror at first but recently she's been more tolerable. Bea however is annoying as. Almost had a melt down because her adult sister wanted to move 2 doors down  
> 
> Roxy is apparently a 'bad girl' but IMO she's a nicer more decent person then Ellie Bea and Chloe


I agree about Roxy

----------

Aussieguy (23-01-2020)

----------


## courseiam

> Ellie was a horror at first but recently she's been more tolerable. Bea however is annoying as. Almost had a melt down because her adult sister wanted to move 2 doors down  
> 
> Roxy is apparently a 'bad girl' but IMO she's a nicer more decent person then Ellie Bea and Chloe


Completely disagree, the sooner Ellie, Bea and Fin finish their annoying love triangle and/or leave the show the better. And don't get me started about Fin not being in jail and living with the people he hurt the most!

----------

kayuqtuq (23-01-2020)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> If they could have got Scott McGregor to stay on, perhaps we could have had a happy ending as they both move away with their new baby, marriage intact.
> 
> Bea and Finn could get on with their lives, no Shaun - or still Shaun, coming back to help his brother and date someone else. 
> 
> Instead, she's been a wrecking ball straight through the lives of so many people. The Chloe stuff, all that with her being terrible at her job and saved by Susan for so long then unemployed.
> 
> Would we have preferred Mark to be happy or Elly have all the drama? and irritate everyone in the process.


I'm glad that Mark and Elly aren't together.  She's not good enough for him and was awful to him.  Remember the fake baby scan?  Despicable!

----------

lizann (22-01-2020)

----------


## lizann

kill her off

----------

courseiam (24-01-2020)

----------


## Rowdydog12

So they name Elly's kid Aster ?? Is this because her ex husband is named Braith Anasta , and now i always hear them say "Oh what about Elly and Aster " which sounds like "Elly Anasta" !!!

P.S the surname for Braith and Jodi Anasta is actually - "Anastasakis"

----------


## kaz21

Shaun wanted to name the baby aster. It’s a flower.

----------


## Aussieguy

> I'm glad that Mark and Elly aren't together.  She's not good enough for him and was awful to him.  Remember the fake baby scan?  Despicable!


Agree. Cheated on him twice and the fake scan was plain evil. Sadly since Kate was killed there's been no one good enough for Mark. Paige was okay but that didn't work out

----------

lizann (23-01-2020), Ruffed_lemur (23-01-2020)

----------


## Danners9

All this that happened between her and Mark isn't really what I was getting at.

Point was, if Scott and Jodi were leaving at the same time - they could have made that storyline a happy ending and had them both go at the same time. Rewriting the rest of it so she's not such a nightmare for so many other characters or lead to several really irritating storylines.

If it becomes a happy ending for them both to bow out with, she doesn't:
Suck at her job, get protected, get fired
Doesn't cheat on Mark with his sister
Or with Shaun
Doesn't fake the pregnancy
Doesn't get too close to Finn

Basically, doesn't become so disliked.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Mark realised he was not over Kate and all his other relationships failed also because of that even though I did like Mark with Paige

Jodi is leaving this year after Scott so perhaps the show did not know she would leave

I think Jodi has mental issues that she needs help for 

Elle could leave to live with her mother, work on their relationship

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> All this that happened between her and Mark isn't really what I was getting at.
> 
> Point was, if Scott and Jodi were leaving at the same time - they could have made that storyline a happy ending and had them both go at the same time. Rewriting the rest of it so she's not such a nightmare for so many other characters or lead to several really irritating storylines.
> 
> If it becomes a happy ending for them both to bow out with, she doesn't:
> Suck at her job, get protected, get fired
> Doesn't cheat on Mark with his sister
> Or with Shaun
> Doesn't fake the pregnancy
> ...


Still glad she didn't leave with Mark.  They could have killed her off or something else if she had left earlier though.

----------


## Aussieguy

> I think Mark realised he was not over Kate and all his other relationships failed also because of that even though I did like Mark with Paige
> 
> Jodi is leaving this year after Scott so perhaps the show did not know she would leave
> 
> I think Jodi has mental issues that she needs help for 
> 
> Elle could leave to live with her mother, work on their relationship


Agree they might not have known until recently that Jodi was leaving too. They could have forced a happy ending like they did with Daniel and Imogen. I believe the actor playing Daniel was booted to allow this to happen!

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Elly Conway is accused of scamming Jane Harris
Surely not?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...e-harris-scam/

Neighbours fans will see Elly Conway become the latest suspect in Jane Harris's catfishing mystery next week.

Jane (Annie Jones) is determined to get answers after being conned by her online love interest "Richard", who recently cut all contact.

As Jane's detective work gets under way in the coming days, she initially suspects Erinsborough High student Richie Amblin (Lachlan Miller) of being the mystery culprit responsible.

Jane later realises that she was wrong about Richie, so vows not to make any more unfounded accusations.

Despite this, Jane's imagination goes into overdrive when she spots Elly (Jodi Anasta) with shopping bags from an expensive baby store.

Jane can't help wondering how Elly can afford the pricey items, and also recalls that the new mum was rude to her a few days earlier.

As Jane comes up with the theory that Elly harbours a grudge from when she fired her, it may only be a matter of time before she voices her suspicions.

Later in the week, Jane becomes deeply embarrassed as the list of people who know about the catfishing incident continues to grow.

Jane's friend Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) decides to put his private investigator on the case, but asks for all of her intimate correspondence to help with the clues.

Jane ends up turning down further offers of help from Paul and Dipi Rebecchi (Sharon Johal), feeling ashamed over what happened. Can she ever move on from the "Richard" incident?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, February 24 and Tuesday, February 25 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (17-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Jodi Anasta promises "brutal" exit story for Elly Conway
"I'm very, very happy with my exit."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...t-jodi-anasta/

Neighbours' Jodi Anasta has hinted at a "next-level brutal" exit for her character Elly Conway.

Last month, the star confirmed that she would be leaving her role after more than three years in order to move back to Sydney, with her exit storyline airing "over the coming months".

Speaking to the Herald Sun, Jodi said that she loved how Elly was written out of the show and suggested that it would be a pretty dark exit.

"I don't have any say in the way I exit the show, but I'm very, very happy with my exit," she teased. "It will be next-level brutal. I can't believe I get to do this on television."

Jodi also discussed her future plans â saying that she's looking forward to spending more time with her daughter Aleeia as well as the challenge of trying new projects.

"With change, there comes a bit of fear, but with that, there's the excitement of challenge. That's what I'm feeling," she explained. "There will be projects I want to develop as a woman, as a mother, and as a businesswoman."

Jodi's comments come as Elly's 35th anniversary storyline looms.

The show recently confirmed that three characters will die as Elly celebrates her 35th birthday on Pierce Greyson's remote island. Finn Kelly's evil side comes out as he plots his "ultimate deadly revenge plan", which will have fatal consequences.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (19-02-2020), Ruffed_lemur (18-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

âNeighbours panic for Elly Conway as she discovers Finn Kelly is evil again.
Can she get away from him.â

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...n-kelly-panic/

----------


## courseiam

> Digital Spy article:
> 
> “Neighbours panic for Elly Conway as she discovers Finn Kelly is evil again.
> *Can she get away from him*.”
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...n-kelly-panic/


I hope not!

----------


## Bossy7

Feeling like ELLY will be the one to brutally kill FINN.  HATE THAT!

----------


## Kyzaah

Maybe her âbrutal exitâ is her going to jail for killing Finn? Itâs starting to seem like she isnât going to be killed off which will be disappointing.

Still hoping it plays out that Aaron and David get Aster. With Bea dead and Finn dead or gone will mean no God parents available. With Elly in jail she will need someone to parent her baby?

----------

kaz21 (17-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article (I couldn't find a thread for Samantha or Claudia, so I have posted it in the Elly thread):


*Neighbours lines up return for Samantha Fitzgerald as Simone Buchanan reprises the role
She'll be causing trouble for Elly.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...gerald-return/

Neighbours bosses have revealed that Samantha Fitzgerald is making a return to the show.

Simone Buchanan has reprised her role as Samantha, who was last seen in the soap in 2010.

Viewers will see Samantha's return as Finn Kelly's villainous rampage on Pierce Greyson's island has big repercussions in Erinsborough.

As Finn's mother Claudia Watkins (Kate Raison) heads back to Erinsborough in search of answers, the Kennedys are tense about seeing her again.

Claudia is sympathetic towards the traumatised family, but Elly Conway remains wary after Claudia's previous bad behaviour.

Showing kindness, Elly allows Claudia to spend some quality time with her granddaughter, baby Aster.

Claudia puts on a show of being grateful, but events take a twist when she's later seen with Samantha.

Sneaky Claudia believes that Samantha could be her secret weapon to gain custody of Aster, but Elly is oblivious. Could Claudia and Samantha's alliance cause even more turmoil for Elly and the Kennedys?

Samantha first appeared on Neighbours in 2008, when she was introduced as the estranged wife of Daniel Fitzgerald. Her main storylines included a love triangle with Daniel and Libby Kennedy, while her struggles with bipolar disorder were also explored.

In 2010, Samantha returned as the prosecutor when Steph Scully went on trial for killing Ringo Brown in a road accident.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, April 3 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (23-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals big aftermath from the show's third death
One character faces serious allegations.
*
https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ath-aftermath/

Neighbours fans will see Elly Conway face big trouble in the aftermath of Finn Kelly's shock death.

Elly (Jodi Anasta) will find herself under strong suspicion as the police fear that Finn's demise wasn't an accident.

Tuesday's episode (March 24) featured Rob Mills's final scenes in the role of Finn, who got the comeuppance he deserved when he drowned in the shallow grave that he'd dug for Susan Kennedy.

Finn's death was an accident of his own making, but Elly behaved suspiciously at the scene by climbing into the grave to check whether Finn was really dead. She was also seen trying to bury him when the police arrived.

In tense scenes airing on Wednesday (March 25), Elly will be questioned thoroughly by the police â and her ex-husband Mark Brennan is worried when he hears how guilty she sounds.

Mark feels even worse when Sky Mangel (Stephanie McIntosh) is revealed as the detective who'll be leading the case. 

Sky is under pressure from her bosses to make sure the investigation is dealt with properly, due to so much public scrutiny surrounding Finn's actions.

Mark fears that it's only a matter of time before Elly finds herself caught in the middle of the situation.

Sure enough, it's not long before Elly is concerned too, as the level of police attention she's receiving seems high. Elly can't help worrying that the authorities are trying to gather together as much evidence as possible to charge her with Finn's murder.

The situation grows increasingly bleak for Elly when the full forensics report comes back from the crime scene, which leads to her facing charges.

Mark believes that Elly is innocent but Sky thinks otherwise, urging Elly to see that it's in her best interests to come clean and cooperate.

Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) agrees to take on Elly's case, even though it will mean fighting against Sky, an old friend. Are battle lines being drawn?

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (25-03-2020)

----------


## its.like.that

Obviously they don't believe her and it goes to trial. Reckon she does get the non guilty verdict but she ends up leaving with too many bad memories. Obviously the leadup to the trial is dark.

Only way to explain her departure. Definitely a trial

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Jodi Anasta films Elly Conway's final scenes
"Peace out Melbs."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-final-scenes/

Neighbours star Jodi Anasta has confirmed that she has filmed her final scenes.

Jodi is leaving the Australian soap – after playing Elly Conway for nearly four years – to move back to Sydney so that she can spend more time with her daughter as well as pursue other projects.

In a new Instagram post, the star said goodbye to Melbourne, where the show is filmed.

Peace out Melbs, you have been the most incredible journey yet!!" she said.

"Thank you @artserieshotels for giving me a home away from home. I started my Neighbours journey at this hotel 4 years ago and now I've ended it in the same way.

"Big love to everyone xx"

Jodi's departure from the show was announced in January, and last month, she suggested that fans can expect a "brutal" exit storyline for the character.

"I don't have any say in the way I exit the show, but I'm very, very happy with my exit," she said at the time. "It will be next-level brutal. I can't believe I get to do this on television."

Viewers have seen Elly survive Finn Kelly's island terror, but finds herself in trouble as the police suspect she may have killed the villain.

Elly actually had no part in Finn's death – so could she go down for a crime that she didn't commit?

Meanwhile, Neighbours is taking a two-week break from filming starting today (March 27). The production hiatus had been planned to start next Friday, but was brought forward due to the ongoing coronavirus pandemic.

*Neighbours airs on Channel 5 (UK) and 10 Peach (Australia).*


And the Radiotimes.com article:

*Neighbours boss teases Elly’s exit – is she heading to jail for Finn’s murder?
"We are entering a final, intense chapter for the character"*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/soap...lly-exit-jail/

----------

Mirjam (27-03-2020), Ruffed_lemur (28-03-2020)

----------


## Mirjam

> Digital Spy article:
> 
> 
> *Neighbours star Jodi Anasta films Elly Conway's final scenes
> "Peace out Melbs."*
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-final-scenes/
> 
> Neighbours star Jodi Anasta has confirmed that she has filmed her final scenes.
> ...


I hope it won’t be another “Steph” ending where Eloy goes to prison and loses her baby like what happened to Steph and her kids..... if so can’t the writers come up with something original 8nstead of rehashing story lines?

----------


## lizann

i think she'll do a runner with the baby from the police and finn's mother

----------

Pantherboy (30-03-2020)

----------


## courseiam

> Digital Spy article:
> 
> 
> *Neighbours star Jodi Anasta films Elly Conway's final scenes
> "Peace out Melbs."*
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-final-scenes/
> 
> Neighbours star Jodi Anasta has confirmed that she has filmed her final scenes.
> ...


I just don't care! I'm just looking forward to her and her teeth being gone from Neighbours and my TV

----------

kayuqtuq (30-03-2020), Rowdydog12 (12-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*6 huge Neighbours theories over Elly Conway's exit storyline
She's leaving later this year, but how?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...y-conway-exit/

Neighbours' Elly Conway is leaving her troubled times on Ramsay Street behind soon, as star Jodi Anasta is departing the show after four years in the role. 

Elly has been pivotal to some significant storylines over her tenure. From sleeping with her fiancÃ©'s sister to drinking the bars of Melbourne dry, to being front and centre for the dramatic, Finn-focused 35th anniversary storyline. 

But how will someone who has been at the heart of so much drama leave the show? Let's delve into some big theories.

*1. Elly dies*

Let's start with the one that we can most confidently rule out. We don't think death is on the cards for Elly for a number of reasons â least of which being the recent trauma that has impacted Ramsay Street. They've already lost their resident villain Finn Kelly, friendly and lovable Gary was taken out, and Harlow will be grieving her mother for some time. 

There's also the matter of those who live at Number 28. Susan and Bea (and, to an extent, Karl) have already been put through the wringer of late â would the writers of the show really heap more misery on them by killing Elly? 

That being said, many fans see baby Aster staying on the show in the care of David and Aaron. And Jodi herself has said that her exit is incredibly dark. No, they wouldn't. Would they?

*2. Elly's new home is prison*

From what we consider the least likely, to the idea that seems to be getting more credible as the episodes go by. Finn died at his own hands (or feet), but beginning to bury the body as the police arrived probably wasn't Elly's smartest move â although we understand that Finn put her through a lot, especially in his final few days. 

Now Elly has Detective Sky Mangel on the case, who doesn't seem to believe her innocence. Sam Fitzgerald, a lawyer with a grudge against the Kennedys, will also be keen to see her sent down. Could we really see this new mother sent to prison for a murder she didn't commit? Stay tuned.

*3. Elly gets a Ramsay Street exit*

Could we be way off base with the high drama angle and actually just see Elly wave goodbye to friends and family before heading off to start a new life in somewhere like Sydney? It wouldn't surprise us if she was to make this choice, providing she gets a say in her departure, that is. 

The whole street must bring back bad memories for Elly, including her failed marriage and everything to do with Finn, so it would be easy to understand why she feels the need to move on and a make fresh start. 

But would a character who has had this much of an impact just be given a quiet goodbye? We don't think so â but then it would be nice to see her get a happy ending after everything she's been through of late. 

*4. A reunion with Shaun*

Okay, so maybe this is the least likely option on the list. Shaun, Aster's father and Finn's brother, was killed in an avalanche off-screen before Aster was even born â and given that was several months ago, it would be a bit of stretch to see him show up unscathed now. 

Still, with this show known for characters not staying dead â Harold, Woody, Mark and Dee to name just a few â it wouldn't be too surprising to see Shaun back in town to help give Elly a happy ending. 

Maybe his mother, Claudia, is just as twisted as Finn was and has kept him hidden against his will the whole time? Unlikely, but not impossible. 

*5. A turning point for Liz*

To be honest, this is our favourite idea for a number of reasons, not least the fact that we would just love to have Debra Lawrance back on our screens as Elly's mother and Susan's sister, Liz. Lawrance clearly has such fun playing a role that is worlds apart from the loving Pippa in Home and Away.

While Liz still has Bea to come and visit, we can't imagine the writers letting us miss out on one last opportunity to have all three Conway women on screen at the same time. 

It would also be a nice way to develop the character, too. Elly has been through so much these last few months (and has an ordeal ahead of her), so Liz coming back to be a proper mother and promising to look after her back home would be a lovely way for these two to bow out.

*6. One last time for Chelly*

It would be remiss not to mention a couple that has had a legion of supporters since they first showed an interest in each other. While it could be argued that Elly and Chloe aren't the healthiest of pairings (they've tried to be more than friends before, and there's the whole issue of them sleeping together when Elly was marrying Chloe's brother), there is undeniable chemistry between them both. 

There are a legion of Chelly supporters on social media and April Rose Pengilly, who plays Chloe, has herself made it clear that she loves the two of them together.

Could one last moment between these two be on the way? Given Chloe is married to Pierce now, it does seem like a scenario that could provide the writers with some drama even after Elly has left Erinsborough.

*Neighbours currently airs on Mondays and Fridays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weeknights at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

tammyy2j (12-04-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Jodi Anasta promises surprising exit storyline for Elly Conway
"What's going to happen is very unpredictable."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ay-exit-story/

Neighbours star Jodi Anasta has spoken to Digital Spy about her exit storyline, hinting that viewers will be surprised by the way her character Elly Conway leaves the show.

Jodi recently announced that she'll be bowing out from the Aussie soap after four years in the role of Elly.

Elly's current storyline sees her in big trouble after being wrongly blamed for the death of Finn Kelly, leading to speculation that she could go to prison.

In a new exclusive chat with Digital Spy, Jodi explained: "I remember I spoke to the producers six months ago about the start of Elly's departure storyline. 

"Endgame and Finn's death were among the things that came up. Now for Elly to be in this scary position in the aftermath of that, it's exciting and really intense.

"But the thing people don't know is how unpredictable the story will be. Most people think that Elly will go to jail and then I leave. It's not that! 

"What's going to happen is very unpredictable and I love that. It's great for the viewers."

She continued: "I've read a couple of things on social media and in the media about how people think Elly will leave, but it's not at all what people expect. It's really exciting, really beautiful, scaet and unpredictable.

"But Elly has a bit of a way to go â I don't think my last scene is on air until June or July. It'll be interesting, as this plot keeps unfolding, to see what people's thoughts are and where people think it will go. 

"It's been an amazing four years on Neighbours, but in the last couple of months in particular, I've been able to have so much fun with actors and actresses who you wouldn't expect me to be having scenes with."

Jodi also explained why she's leaving Neighbours after Elly's four-year run of dramatic storylines.

She said: "I think it was just time. Elly has done so many things that have been amazing. She's been through the ins and the outs, and the ups and the downs. I think we both just felt: 'Where else do we go from here?' So it felt like it was time.

"I know we're in the middle of coronavirus at the moment but it's nice to be back at home with my daughter and get back to basics â being a mum, and a teacher at the moment as well! It's nice to get back to what's important to me."

*Neighbours currently airs Mondays and Fridays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6:30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

tammyy2j (12-04-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

Would Shaun want Elly now after Finn's death, yes to wanting his daughter though

----------


## Kyzaah

But would Elly want Shaun though? I don’t see that being the best outcome. After everything that happened, I’d want to forget it all not become part of the family...

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Jodi Anasta reveals surprising news over Elly and Chloe's future
Could they still reunite?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...chloe-brennan/

Neighbours star Jodi Anasta has hinted that there's still hope for Elly Conway and Chloe Brennan's future as a couple.

The pair were briefly an item last year but went their separate ways, which ultimately led to Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) reuniting with Pierce Greyson (Tim Robards).

Elly will be departing Ramsay Street later this year, as Jodi is leaving the show. However, in an exclusive chat with Digital Spy, Jodi insisted that this doesn't necessarily mean the end for Elly and Chloe.

Asked whether she'd return to the show one day, Jodi told us: "My whole thing is that Elly has to come back and get Chloe! That has been my thing from day one.

"I thought: 'It's definitely time for me to leave, but I don't want Chelly to be over just yet'. So I guess it's in the hands of the script department and the producers and we'll see what happens towards the end of the year."

Responding to fans who think that Chloe and Elly's relationship was too brief, Jodi continued: "What I say to them is 'never say never'. I know it would seem like it's done because I've left the show, but there's always other options around that.

"Even I haven't given up on Chelly. So if I haven't given up, no-one else should. I just loved their relationship. Honestly, it was one of my favourite storylines, along with the Mark Brennan story and the wedding.

"It was so unexpected and I do think it would be a shame for anyone to give up on that."

Jodi announced her departure from Neighbours in January after a four-year run as Elly.

Her current storyline sees Elly facing serious accusations over the accidental death of Finn Kelly, but there are more twists and turns ahead before she leaves the show later in the year.

*Neighbours currently airs Mondays and Fridays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6:30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (14-04-2020)

----------


## its.like.that

After reading things and putting stuff together I think she leaves

A) With Shaun who is alive
B) Moves overseas with Claudia

The second option will be the shock one people don't expect

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Jodi Anasta returning to set to give Elly Conway a fitting send-off
"I'm really relieved."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...conway-scenes/

Neighbours actress Jodi Anasta will give her character Elly Conway "the send-off she deserves" following a period of uncertainty.

Back in January, Jodi announced that she'd be departing the soap to pursue other projects and move back to Sydney, but the coronavirus-inspired shutdown of production threw a spanner in the works.

Appearing on her co-star Takaya Honda's interview series Tak Talks recently, Jodi confirmed what her upcoming plans were.

"I'm flying back to Melbourne on Sunday (April 26) to start Neighbours again," she said

"I'll be back for two weeks, which is so exciting. I get to go back and see the whole gang again which will be so much fun."

The pandemic threatened to dry up the emotion of Elly's exit, so Jodi is relieved to be given another bite at the cherry when she returns to the set this weekend.

"I didn't get to say bye to anyone and I didn't know if I would have the opportunity to, you know, I didn't know what was going to happen," she added.

"So I'm really relieved that they've kind of rewritten the scenes and yeah, I get to come back for another two weeks â give Elly the send-off she deserves!" 

*Neighbours airs on Channel 5 in the UK and on 10 Peach in Australia.*

----------

MellBee (25-04-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Jodi Anasta leaves set for the final time after filming new exit scenes for Elly
"We out."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...way-final-day/

Neighbours star Jodi Anasta wished the soap's set a tearful farewell recently, after filming her final scenes as fictional English teacher Elly Conway.

The Aussie actor, who has been a part of the long-running series since July 2016, took to Instagram on Friday (May 8) to share a video of herself leaving the building for the last time.

She captioned the clip, which you can watch above, by writing: "And we out.... some of the best memories of my life. Thank you @neighbours I love you all, especially you [Bonnie Anderson]."

"Oh yeah! Say goodbye Jodes," Anderson â who plays Elly's half-sister Bea Nilsson on the show â can be heard exclaiming in the background of the clip, as she holds up the camera to capture the moment while the star wipes away a tear.

She didn't stop there either, as she later commented on the post: "Spread your wings my sis! You are a best friend and a sister I gained. I am so thankful for you." 

As the cast and crew are currently divided due to the current pandemic, many of Anasta's co-stars were forced to send over their well wishes via social media. 

"Can't breathe!! Hurts too much!!! Good luck for the next chapter and hug you when I'm legally able," Sharon Johal wrote on the post, as Jemma Donovan added: "Sending so much love!"

"So hard to say goodbye today and not be able to hug you! ♥️ You and will see you again soon!!" Takaya Honda gushed.

"All the best jodes! Stay safe & see you soon," Ben Hall typed, as Rebekah Elmaloglou chimed in: "We will miss you."

Anasta announced she was leaving back in January, explaining to fans that she's keen to pursue other projects. 

Last month, she revealed during an interview on Honda's podcast TakTalks that she was returning to set for two weeks to give Elly "the send-off she deserves" despite tricky restrictions due to COVID-19. 

*Neighbours will resume airing on Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia) from Monday May 11.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE

*Neighbours reveals Elly Conway's ultimate fate after big new twist
But how far will Claudia go to keep Aster?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-prison-twist/

Neighbours character Elly Conway will be released from prison.

TV Soap magazine in Australia reports that in upcoming episodes, Elly (Jodi Anasta) will continue to struggle behind bars, not only being away from Aster but also facing torment from Claudia Watkins (Kate Raison).

Elly is devastated when she learns that Claudia has taken custody of Aster from the Kennedys, and worse yet, Claudia visits Elly with Aster to rub it in â which leads to Elly attempting to run away with her baby.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) decides to take action and, with Aaron Brennan (Matt Wilson), comes across some powerful dirt against Claudia.

Claudia tries to subtly bribe Aaron into keeping quiet by promising to help him and David Tanaka become parents, but this fails. Claudia then tries to flee the country to Switzerland, only to find at the airport that her son Shaun is still alive and standing in front of her.

Shaun shares his avalanche ordeal and how he recovered from serious injuries in an abandoned hut amid freezing conditions, and Claudia agrees to give up Aster and hand herself into the police.

Elly ends up being released from prison when Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) catches something suspicious about her sentencing.

Elly returns home but mentally struggles, particularly as she tries to process the fact that Shaun is not dead, and she soon has a breakdown.

In the UK, Channel 5 viewers have just seen Elly being sentenced.

*Neighbours currently airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (12-05-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

Noticed the actress playing Claudia sounded and looked familiar- and she was, playing Cathy in A country practice and she was also in E Street. Pictured in the link with "Mr Bad" lol


https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0096572/m...r/rm2359133697

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours boss teases Elly Conway's exit storyline as Jodi Anasta bows out
There's a chance she could return.* 

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...e-jodi-anasta/

Neighbours boss Jason Herbison has teased what's in store for Elly Conway's final scenes as actor Jodi Anasta bows out of the long-running Australian series. 

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy, the executive producer appeared to hint that Elly is set to leave Ramsey Street for more of a low-key reason, in contrast to the more drama-filled storylines she's been a part of up until now. 

"Elly is one of those great Neighbours characters who has literally been through everything â she's loved, she's lost, she's become a mum and she's fallen for all the wrong people," Herbison explained. "We were mindful of this when plotting her exit."

Following on from that, he seemingly went on to suggest that the show won't be killing Elly off â as soaps typically love to do â as they're leaving the door "wide open for her to return" if Anasta ever decides to make a comeback. 

"With so many connections of her still on the street, I can see that happening one day," he concluded. 

Back in April, Anasta claimed that her character's departure storyline is set to be "very unpredictable," and shot down the fan theory that she's going to be sent to prison. 

"I remember I spoke to the producers six months ago about the start of Elly's departure storyline," she said. "Endgame and Finn's death were among the things that came up. Now for Elly to be in this scary position in the aftermath of that, it's exciting and really intense.

"Most people think that Elly will go to jail and then I leave. It's not that!"
*
Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------


## Mirjam

> Digital Spy article:
> 
> 
> *Neighbours boss teases Elly Conway's exit storyline as Jodi Anasta bows out
> There's a chance she could return.* 
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...e-jodi-anasta/
> 
> Neighbours boss Jason Herbison has teased what's in store for Elly Conway's final scenes as actor Jodi Anasta bows out of the long-running Australian series. 
> ...


Please no, let her stay away for good! She’s a terrible actress!!

----------

kayuqtuq (11-06-2020), MellBee (11-06-2020)

----------


## lizann

did elly refilm her exit, went from dark brutal to now happy

----------


## kayuqtuq

I wish Elly would just go, and take Andrea, Dee, Naomi and Chloe with her!

----------

MellBee (11-06-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours reveals first look at Elly Conway return amid hopes of reunion with Chloe
The moment Chelly fans have been waiting for?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...eunion-chelly/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Chloe Brennan and Elly Conway are back on screen together for the final week of Neighbours, but are we about to see them give romance a proper try?

Chloe and Elly's romance fizzled out as quickly as it started when they were last together. An affair, while Elly was engaged to Chloe's brother, was never the healthiest of starts, and it only took one date for them to realise that they were better off as friends.

Chloe moved on with Pierce and then Nicolette, while Elly left for a new life in Switzerland with Shaun and Astor.

Elly and Shaun were not meant to be though, and while Chloe is packing up her things to move to Adelaide, she is blindsided when Elly turns up to suggest that they give things another try instead.

While this would have been something that Chloe would have jumped at in the past, she finds herself feeling more concerned about the potential reunion than she is excited.

Not wanting to be hurt again, Chloe is torn over what to do and reaches out to those closest to her to try and get her head around the complicated developments.

Now that Elly has declared her true feelings, will Chloe decide to move to Sydney with her instead, or will she think that taking a chance on Elly is too much of a risk?

Chloe is not the only person selling up and planning to leave Ramsay Street behind as Karl and Susan learn in dramatic scenes next week.

The Kennedys are stunned when every house on the street except theirs is put up for sale. Are they about to be the last two residents standing?

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (18-07-2022)

----------


## lizann

her return for chloe very very rushed and out of nowhere

----------


## Kyzaah

Very cringe and unexpected. Fair that Elly has found herself but there?s no chemistry left with Chloe.

----------


## Danners9

It came across as quite desperate.

Didn't work out with Mark, didn't work out with Shaun. Let's go back to Chloe.

Although she did say Chloe turned up at her house...

----------


## kaz21

I never felt the chemistry with them.

----------


## lizann

> I never felt the chemistry with them.


me either 

had chloe chemistry with anyone?

----------


## Rowdydog12

Elly sure looks good

----------

